# 09/09 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Fallout from All Out



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally the kings are the champs


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking forward to TNT title match

rest is whatever / think i won‘t watch this one live. Too late 

edit> oooohh... JE v Lucha bros...... maybeee i’ll watch 10 min live


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome more Jericho making a fool of himself.

Wouldnt be surprised if they lost at this rate


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like an ok dynamite. Would hope for Janela and Kiss to get that upset victory, so that the first step towards the IC break-up is taken.

We definitely need Orange Cassidy on this show. He will help draw in the 1 million viewers.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Looks like an ok dynamite. Would hope for Janela and Kiss to get that upset victory, so that the first step towards the IC break-up is taken.
> 
> We definitely need Orange Cassidy on this show. He will help draw in the 1 million viewers.


That's how you'd book their breakup? Losing to jobbers creating fiction? What about both competitors wanting to get the win and showing some friction or a distraction from the other members or something that doesn't completely one of the only actual non-meme stars this company has. It's the dumb option so it more than likely will happen. Look forward to the highlights afterwards because there's no way they have sold me on this episode at all. Absolute joke of a company.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Random no DQ match just a few days after one of your wrestlers almost kills himself live on PPV in a similar match. Awesome.

FTR segment should be good and depending on who it is Kip's best man could be fun also.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lets say I'm just some guy watching wrestling for the first time in years. I have the option to watch AEW Dynamite or shit in my hands and clap. How would you sell AEW to me this week?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Should be an interesting show:

*I don't expect Archer vs. Dustin to go the way Archer vs. Cody did. I suspect that by the time Cody is back, he will make it clear that he suffered an injury halfway through the match or the wear and tear from defending the TNT weekly caught up to him and that's why he lost. So I expect Dustin to get in more offense than Cody did. That said, I still expect Brodie to dominate by the end and get the win. Only question is how badly does Brodie beat Dustin by the end.

*I would expect Jericho/Hager vs. Janela/Sonny to be the start of some little mini feud with Kiss & Janela vs. The Inner Circle. Something to give them the spotlight while also giving Inner Circle someone to beat. That's all I really want this to be. And I'm someone who likes Sonny Kiss or at least liked him in Lucha Underground, but I can't say either man is ready for that spotlight against Jericho nor have they been built up enough to warrant that kind of spot.

*Lucha Bros vs. Jurassic Express should be a fun sprint of a match. Hopefully Pentagon only does his hand gesture like once instead of 10 times.

*I could see Matt taking some time off after the incident at All Out, or Sammy taking him out writing Matt off TV for a bit.

*I'm interested to see what happens with Mox next. Obviously Archer is the next challenger. But you know MJF will raise hell about how Mox retained on Sunday. And, where does Wardlow fit into all of this?

*And by far the most interesting thing on the show for me is the follow up from All Out for Kenny and Hangman. Do we finally see the beginning of Kenny making a change after losing the tag titles. I hope so.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Are they trying anymore, there was actually better and exciting talent on their dark show than actual dynamite this week.

Why isn't mjf, archer, cody, Jericho, Mosley, wardlow, ricky starks, cage, darby, sammy, angelico, hangman and omega featured on every dynamite show when these are the type guys that actually can entertain people and have some draw to them, rather than trash like janela and kiss getting any type of tv time. Look at raw and smackdow where they keep their best acts on their shows weekly.

Also why when dynamite has kids watching their show allow sonny kiss to be on tv with the way he dresses like a shemale street hooker and behaving like he is in a nicki Minaj's music video, it's also funny that the sjw's were fine giving jr shit for his comments towards anna jay but they aren't saying shit about sonny kiss dressing and behaving the way he does on a tv watched by kids


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> Should be an interesting show:
> 
> *I don't expect Archer vs. Dustin to go the way Archer vs. Cody did. I suspect that by the time Cody is back, he will make it clear that he suffered an injury halfway through the match or the wear and tear from defending the TNT weekly caught up to him and that's why he lost. So I expect Dustin to get in more offense than Cody did. That said, I still expect Brodie to dominate by the end and get the win. Only question is how badly does Brodie beat Dustin by the end.
> 
> ...


 I think Kiss should pin Hager here, after some accident with Jericho. Then have Hager´s wife come out and slap Jericho for making her husband look like a joke for months. It´s time they get her on TV. She´s the only interesting thing about him anyway, and a 2 on 1 Hager vs. Janela/Kiss is a decent feud to begin with. Janela can do a big spot for Hager, Wifey gets involved with Kiss, and in the end Hager scores the clean pin. Then move onto Hager vs. Jericho. Works for me.

I also can´t with people saying Jericho is badly out of shape and looks worn out (which is true), but then at the same time complain that he´s buried in midcard feuds. That´s what should happen, when you get older and let yourself go. AEW has plenty of main even level in-ring talent, that look the part, and can get there on the mic. 

Something needs to happen with Lucha Bros. and Jurassic Express. Both are way too talented to have no direction. 

I hate the whole Matt Hardy concussion fallout from start to finish. It´s like AEW creative hit their heads on the concrete, not Matt. So far they have done everything wrong, so they might as well finish it off by having Matt Hardy on TV to tell everybody that he´s fine and end it right there.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dizzie said:


> Are they trying anymore, there was actually better and exciting talent on their dark show than actual dynamite this week.
> 
> Why isn't mjf, archer, cody, Jericho, Mosley, wardlow, ricky starks, cage, darby, sammy, angelico, hangman and omega featured on every dynamite show when these are the type guys that actually can entertain people and have some draw to them, rather than trash like janela and kiss getting any type of tv time. Look at raw and smackdow where they keep their best acts on their shows weekly.
> 
> Also why when dynamite has kids watching their show allow sonny kiss to be on tv with the way he dresses like a shemale street hooker and behaving like he is in a nicki Minaj's music video, it's also funny that the sjw's were fine giving jr shit for his comments towards anna jay but they aren't saying shit about sonny kiss dressing and behaving the way he does on a tv watched by kids


I honestly wonder how much of that crap is instigated by rival companies. I can see somebody from WWE call the NY Post/whoever and say: "Did you hear what JR said on the PPV, maybe you can write about that and we´ll give you a scoop in the future." Maybe I´m crazy to think nobody would give a f*** to write an article about something like that, unless somebody put them up to it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Random no DQ match just a few days after one of your wrestlers almost kills himself live on PPV in a similar match. Awesome.
> 
> FTR segment should be good and depending on who it is Kip's best man could be fun also.


Not Random. You know what Jericho did to Janela and Kiss eliminated Hager from the Battle Royale.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dizzie said:


> Are they trying anymore, there was actually better and exciting talent on their dark show than actual dynamite this week.
> 
> Why isn't mjf, archer, cody, Jericho, Mosley, wardlow, ricky starks, cage, darby, sammy, angelico, hangman and omega featured on every dynamite show when these are the type guys that actually can entertain people and have some draw to them, rather than trash like janela and kiss getting any type of tv time. Look at raw and smackdow where they keep their best acts on their shows weekly.
> 
> Also why when dynamite has kids watching their show allow sonny kiss to be on tv with the way he dresses like a shemale street hooker and behaving like he is in a nicki Minaj's music video, it's also funny that the sjw's were fine giving jr shit for his comments towards anna jay but they aren't saying shit about sonny kiss dressing and behaving the way he does on a tv watched by kids


TK and the elite have to have jobbers and trash like.janela and kiss on their main show and for BS diversity in terms of the latter.

Kiss is beyond cringe and no doubt when ever kiss is on screen they lose viewers.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

omaroo said:


> TK and the elite have to have jobbers and trash like.janela and kiss on their main show and for BS diversity in terms of the latter.
> 
> Kiss is beyond cringe and no* doubt when ever kiss is on screen they lose viewers*.


I would be careful with that if i was you


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> I would be careful with that if i was you


Careful why? I am not meaning what you are thinking.

Same thing applies to Janela and Nakazawa because they suck and are trash.

Not brining gender or anything into this as you are thinking.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

omaroo said:


> Careful why? I am not meaning what you are thinking.
> 
> Same thing applies to Janela and Nakazawa because they suck and are trash.
> 
> Not brining gender or anything into this as you are thinking.


i think he's telling you to be careful because the opposite may happen tonight


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Well then may TK continue to push the trash jobbers and while AEW is at it make them champions.

Jobbere are jobbers for a reason.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sonny Kiss rarely makes appearances on Dynamite. It's difficult to call that a push. His contract might guarantee him a certain number of matches on Dynamite.

I understand that people who don't like OC view him on the same level as Sonny and Janela but he is much more popular than they are. (Whether you don't understand why or not)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

omaroo said:


> Well then may TK continue to push the trash jobbers and while AEW is at it make them champions.
> 
> Jobbere are jobbers for a reason.


jobbers are jobbers because they are contracted to lose matches while making their competition look good. this may be the case tonight, so he is doing his job. right? i dont understand your point omaroo


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Only 3 matches announced, I imagine we'll get a women's match as well, but this looks to be an angle heavy show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Only 3 matches announced, I imagine we'll get a women's match as well, but this looks to be an angle heavy show.


Well it's this show who's going to to give us the direction for the next PPV


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks very hit and miss.

Jericho though continues to lose the plot, he seems very keen on working with some absolute bums.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So much for Jericho rebooting himself. He is tripling down on the dumb. Kayfabe-wise the IC should should kick him out and beat him down easily for losing to the bum walking the train tracks. Hopefully outside of that dumpster fire, we get some good new angles launching.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> So much for Jericho rebooting himself. He is tripling down on the dumb. Kayfabe-wise the IC should should kick him out and beat him down easily for losing to the bum walking the train tracks. Hopefully outside of that dumpster fire, we get some good new angles launching.


Jericho rebooted himself into a lower end comedy act. I feel like he hasn't taken his craft seriously for a while now. Beefing with the internet smarts about demos smh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Jericho rebooted himself into a lower end comedy act. I feel like he hasn't taken his craft seriously for a while now. Beefing with the internet smarts about demos smh.


No one has fallen further in six months in wrestling history. I was hoping we would finally be done with this stupidity, but at this point I expect him to be jobbing to Marko at Revolution to make it a complete year of nonsense. This is the highest paid star in AEW and this is how they are choosing to use him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe Jericho will put over his boy Luther


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> No one has fallen further in six months in wrestling history. I was hoping we would finally be done with this stupidity, but at this point I expect him to be jobbing to Marko at Revolution to make it a complete year of nonsense. This is the highest paid star in AEW and this is how they are choosing to use him.


It does beggar belief that this guy was on fire from the beginning of 2019 and up until when covid struck (though did enjoy the stampede match) but now his stuff has become completely skippable due to how embarrassing it is to watch him and has dragged the aew product down a few notches


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Jericho will put over his boy Luther


I would take that over kiss anyday


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> No one has fallen further in six months in wrestling history. I was hoping we would finally be done with this stupidity, but at this point I expect him to be jobbing to Marko at Revolution to make it a complete year of nonsense. This is the highest paid star in AEW and this is how they are choosing to use him.


it's more like Jericho wants this. i expect that if TK was to say no, Jericho would walk. Jericho is actually proudly bragging that he's booking these things.

One other thing though - who would Jericho feud with? AEW is missing faces. Moxley, Cody, um, Darby Allin, Scorpio Sky, Matt Hardy.

Maybe it's time for Jungleboy to be given an opportunity. And rather than Jericho turning on Sammy, have Sammy turn on Jericho instead. Sammy becomes the leader of the Inner Circle. Jericho becomes a face and loses his feud to Sammy Guevara.

Jericho has also been gaining serious weight. Look at him now and compare him to when he started in AEW. The man does not care about his craft anymore. Going through the motions.


----------



## BPG (Dec 31, 2019)

such an interesting roster and here again Kiss and Janela on TV .. failure


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

__





Loading…






i.redd.it





Nyla vs. Tay Conti announced as well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey everyone! Look! An AEW Dynamite PPV fallout show that doesn’t advertise following up on any of the main stuff while putting more of the jobbers on tv! What a new concept!!!

This company has no fucking clue how to book a fallout show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> it's more like Jericho wants this. i expect that if TK was to say no, Jericho would walk. Jericho is actually proudly bragging that he's booking these things.
> 
> One other thing though - who would Jericho feud with? AEW is missing faces. Moxley, Cody, um, Darby Allin, Scorpio Sky, Matt Hardy.
> 
> ...


I doubt Jericho would walk, but he is obviously choosing this. There are a lot of talented guys who are horrible in creative and booking or at least need a filter, so we have discovered another one to add to the list (pun not intended).

Jericho could have spent his time since Revolution putting over an actual up and coming talent like Sammy, Jungle Boy, Page, etc. Imagine a summer of Jericho vs MJF promos.

Instead we basically got Jericho saying "who is the dumbest person we have? OK whoa, not that guy, maybe give me three up from that guy."


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> I doubt Jericho would walk, but he is obviously choosing this. There are a lot of talented guys who are horrible in creative and booking or at least need a filter, so we have discovered another one to add to the list (pun not intended).
> 
> Jericho could have spent his time since Revolution putting over an actual up and coming talent like Sammy, Jungle Boy, Page, etc. Imagine a summer of Jericho vs MJF promos.
> 
> Instead we basically got Jericho saying "who is the dumbest person we have? OK whoa, not that guy, maybe give me three up from that guy."


and that's why i feel that a face Jericho at this stage is required. MJF, Brodie, Archer, Cage, Page, Starks, Kingston, Sammy. thats 2 years of feuds in AEW's timeline.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express will be nice.
Both the World title and tag title pictures are interesting.
Dustin vs Brodie can be good, i don't expect a squash here. 
Hopefully Jericho and Hager squash those geeks and send them back to Dark, Inner Circle being on a real feud with two of the worst on the roster isn't going to help them.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

it doesn't make sense for Tay conti to be facing Nyla Rose unless the loss will lead her to Dark Order.

Looks like a solid story driven card with only Rose v Conti being a glaring mismatch. Hopefully nobody gets hurt....Which should be possible with no Darby Allin on the card.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Making it a no-DQ is a tell. Either Sonny/Joey win or they're going to get utterly destroyed and Jericho's next challenger will make the save.

This is a fall out show - Mox is there to address the fallout, Archer is there to address the fallout of his CBR win, Hardy is going to talk about his fall etc. Also a match built at All Out - Brodie vs Dustin for the TNT title is happening. Then you have Lucha Brothers vs Jurassic Express which I'd open with and should be damn good. Conti vs Nyla will be interesting to see how it's booked. FTR is there to celebrate their win - more All Out Fall Out and I'd suspect it's probably crashed by Hangman. I think Omega will be kept of television this week.

I think there could be something brewing in the Brodie vs Dustin match that could see a post match assault and a double turn. Scorpio Sky goes Dark Order after Colt refuses to pile on post match Dustin assault.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> it's more like Jericho wants this. i expect that if TK was to say no, Jericho would walk. Jericho is actually proudly bragging that he's booking these things.
> 
> One other thing though - who would Jericho feud with? AEW is missing faces. Moxley, Cody, um, Darby Allin, Scorpio Sky, Matt Hardy.
> 
> ...


He could have had a feud with jungle boy or darby if he wanted to elevate someone rather than oc and if he ends up stooping so low as to put himself in a feud with sonny kiss who has been a complete and utter jobber amongst being an embarrassment in the ring then why not put over a jobber with actual potential and could take seriously like will hobbs?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> jobbers are jobbers because they are contracted to lose matches while making their competition look good. this may be the case tonight, so he is doing his job. right? i dont understand your point omaroo


Yes that is the job of jobbers.

But it seems in AEW that have some fascination of trying to make jobbers as stars or at least credible in the same vein as their opponent. That's my point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully we get some good storyline development tonight. I agree with everyone’s comments on Jericho. We should wait to see what happens though, usually if there is a full blown feud they wouldn’t have a NO DQ match in the beginning.

Hopefully Jericho steers away from a feud with Kiss. He has a lot of creative control and he’s essentially booking himself, so I hope he and Tony think again. I was hoping he would go babyface and put MJF or Sammy over. It may still happen. There are way too many heels in AEW atm and in Jerichos defense there is no one for him to feud with unless he goes babyface. Jungle Boy should stay with Luchasaurus for the time being I think. The Sky thing was given away early on when Jericho was champion.

Other than Jericho, I have no problem with any other part of the show, looking forward to seeing Tay Conti and the FTR/MJF fallout. The show still has potential to be awesome despite the card as we have seen multiple times already. Hopefully we get some angle centric stuff tonight. I can’t watch live tonight this time as I have other commitments, but looking forward to catching the show later.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

omaroo said:


> Yes that is the job of jobbers.
> 
> But it seems in AEW that have some fascination of trying to make jobbers as stars or at least credible in the same vein as their opponent. That's my point.


Oh boy look at that star power and credibility.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jurassic vs Lucha Bros should be good.
Looking forward to Dustin vs Brodie. Potential for something to go down there.
Mox/Archer stuff should be good. Archer needs to get pumped up from all this.
FTR has some kind of interference written all over. Maybe with Hangmam or the Bucks.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

You not understanding what i am saying. So waste of my time continuing.

Do hope people enjoy seeing these trash jobbers feuding with bigger names on dynamite. All that is missing is Luther.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Glad it's official about Tay signing. Nyla/Tay will serve its purpose for a few reasons. Nyla will likely get a dominant win to help build her up for Shida/Nyla 2 at full gear and Tay Conti losing will lure her to the DO. She should get a promo before the match to say how excited she is about joining AEW and is brought down to earth by getting dominated by Nyla. Dark Order probably comes out after the match to help her up. That's what I think will happen. 

Should be a good show. I'm looking forward to Lucha Bros v JE and how the Omega/Page situation plays out. Like others have said it should be a good story driven episode as we reset after all-out.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Anyone watch the All Out Media Scrum?
See the face khan made when the journalist mentioned that Kingston was last eliminated from the CR!? It's around the 40:00 mark

No way is that story over, Kingston is not gonna be happy that he was unfairly eliminated - he will interrupt Mox


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Orange Cassidy vs Angélico announced as well. I am liking Angélico in Dark. He has a nice technical style.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Orange Cassidy vs Angélico announced as well. I am liking Angélico in Dark. He has a nice technical style.


Orange Cassidy has to win since Angelico is not great record wise.

Hopefully there'll be a storyline surrounding it to justify OC being the only man to beat Jericho twice.

I think Rey Phoneix should attack Orange Cassidy after the match since he has a win over OC and OC's stock just went up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, are those OC vs Jericho fans willing to admit why Jericho can’t keep lowering himself down the card with the possibility of a Sonny Kiss/Janela feud?

If Jericho could slide down the card and elevate guys up another notch, that would be one thing. And by that, I mean that his feud with lower card talent doesn’t take as much of center stage. It’s a feud with a lower card guy, and as such, it should only get more effort and energy If/when that talent is ready to be higher up the card.

As it stands, Jericho is too big a star to just easily slide down to their level and do the comedy undercard stuff. That drags the culture of the show down with him. Less air time if you want to goof off.

I really hope he takes a break soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> I would take that over kiss anyday


....... yeah, no - that is taking it way too far

Luther is at the bottom of the totem pole

i would take 90% of DARK over him

only Tony Denoti (sp?) is lower


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> So, are those OC vs Jericho fans willing to admit why Jericho can’t keep lowering himself down the card with the possibility of a Sonny Kiss/Janela feud?
> 
> If Jericho could slide down the card and elevate guys up another notch, that would be one thing. And by that, I mean that his feud with lower card talent doesn’t take as much of center stage. It’s a feud with a lower card guy, and as such, it should only get more effort and energy If/when that talent is ready to be higher up the card.
> 
> ...


I can completely understand the OC feud. At the end of the day, OC is one of their top merchandise movers, over as hell and is not a viewer repeller. Even if you're not a fan of OC, you have to appreciate the reason why they did it.

However, we are now talking about feuding with bottom of the barrel; that's where the line must be drawn. I don't expect this match tonight to evolve into a feud. I think Jericho and Hager will put them down with the swiftness. Jericho squashed Janela like it was nobody's business last week. I am not against the match happening at all. But a feud? please no.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I do expect Tay Conti to join Dark Order


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JBLGOAT said:


> Orange Cassidy has to win since Angelico is not great record wise.
> 
> Hopefully there'll be a storyline surrounding it to justify OC being the only man to beat Jericho twice.
> 
> I think Rey Phoneix should attack Orange Cassidy after the match since he has a win over OC and OC's stock just went up.


if we get a TH2 / Best Friends mini feud it’ll be nice

with OC against them in singles


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> I can completely understand the OC feud. At the end of the day, OC is one of their top merchandise movers, over as hell and is not a viewer repeller. Even if you're not a fan of OC, you have to appreciate the reason why they did it.
> 
> However, we are now talking about feuding with bottom of the barrel; that's where the line must be drawn. I don't expect this match tonight to evolve into a feud. I think Jericho and Hager will put them down with the swiftness. Jericho squashed Janela like it was nobody's business last week. I am not against the match happening at all. But a feud? please no.


You are smart enough to know that they didn’t just do a squash match with Janella and now a tag match with them? What would be the point of two squashes?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jesus, 5 matches and nothing announced for Omega/Page and YB, this storyline is moving at a fucking snail's pace, get on with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Only 29 degrees Celsius and 74% humidity in Jacksonville tonight

so, we should only see 10 botches, not 20 like at All Out


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> You are smart enough to know that they didn’t just do a squash match with Janella and now a tag match with them? What would be the point of two squashes?


Hopefully to make Jericho a contender again. or maybe Jericho and Hager climb the tag team ranks. I would not be opposed to this at all.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> You are smart enough to know that they didn’t just do a squash match with Janella and now a tag match with them? What would be the point of two squashes?


Is there someone good from New Jersey that could come to their aid?

Lol Enzo Amore?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Jesus, 5 matches and nothing announced for Omega/Page and YB, this storyline is moving at a fucking snail's pace, get on with it.


I'm thinking Dynamite Anniversary show now. I mean assuming it's even a thing and we're not wishcasting it into existance, but September 30th or October 7th is only three or four Dynamite's a way after tonight.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ....... yeah, no - that is taking it way too far
> 
> Luther is at the bottom of the totem pole
> 
> ...


Luther has at least shown he can have a passable match when he took on Darby recently and his crazy screaming at the ref and crowd is mildly funny at times, I can't say any of the same thing for sonny kiss.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Orange Cassidy vs Angélico announced as well. I am liking Angélico in Dark. He has a nice technical style.


Damn, just as I was hoping they were going to give angelico a singles push with his recent run of wins, he is going to be pushed back down in favour of a troll gimmick


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> Luther has at least shown he can have a passable match when he took on Darby recently and his crazy screaming at the ref and crowd is mildly funny at times, I can't say any of the same thing for sonny kiss.


Yeah that was probably his best match


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> Damn, just as I was hoping they were going to give angelico a singles push with his recent run of wins, he is going to be pushed back down in favour of a troll gimmick


Hanging tough in a match with the guy who just beat Jericho is a push.

Also with OC there could be BF, and that would give the face side a 3-on-2 advantage, which is a bad look for the faces. When PJ Black was talking about almost signing but getting spooked by something that happened in a meeting that made him change his mind, he mentioned how he was going to be paired with TH2, I wonder if Mat Sydal could be used in whatever role was in mind for Black.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Hybrid 2 are just two guys you love to hate - so wouldn't mind them beating down Orange Cassidy and starting something with Best Friends. 

Bit of a throw back to Double or Nothing 2019 though.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Seems will be average looking show. Cant be worse than last week can it lol?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

From Chris Jericho's own Saturday's night special online:

"Who would I like to feud with next? There’s a lot of people. Actually, I know exactly who I’m kinda going to be kind of feuding with next, and who my next story is with. Because once again, it’s all about the stories. So you’ll find out on Wednesday. We’ll continue, that was kind of the blow-off of Jericho and Orange for now. And I’m sure we could always go back to it at some point. I mean, we have great chemistry, and it’s there. "

Oh man so today its him and Hager vs Janela and Sonny Kiss.

Is it going to be a Sonny Kiss vs Jericho storyline? 😱


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> From Chris Jericho's own Saturday's night special online:
> 
> "Who would I like to feud with next? There’s a lot of people. Actually, I know exactly who I’m kinda going to be kind of feuding with next, and who my next story is with. Because once again, it’s all about the stories. So you’ll find out on Wednesday. We’ll continue, that was kind of the blow-off of Jericho and Orange for now. And I’m sure we could always go back to it at some point. I mean, we have great chemistry, and it’s there. "
> 
> ...


We’re going to waste Jericho and Hager on these two jobbers? Hopefully this is just a quick squash match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the feud might be Hager vs Kiss, since Kiss eliminated Hager and then Hager attacked him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it could be Janela more than Kiss - with the No DQ stip as the give away here. Joey is the hardcore wrestler - he wins with a weapon shot and we're off to the races. Janela is well liked by the boys and said to have a great wrestling mind but is sort of a joke on the roster. Also Jericho has been trolling Cornette, so going from Pockets to mudshow Nutella is something Jericho would do to amuse himself.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think it could be Janela more than Kiss - with the No DQ stip as the give away here. Joey is the hardcore wrestler - he wins with a weapon shot and we're off to the races. Janela is well liked by the boys and said to have a great wrestling mind but is sort of a joke on the roster. Also Jericho has been trolling Cornette, so going from Pockets to mudshow Nutella is something Jericho would do to amuse himself.


Jelly...a great wrestling mind










It is pretty hilarious how much Cornette is living in all these guy's minds. Dude is counting his podcast revenue while Jericho works with geeks and slobs.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So,

Matches:
*Brodie vs. Dustin
*Jericho/Hager vs. Janela & Kiss
*Lucha Bros vs. JE
*OC vs. Angelico
*Rose vs. Conti

Segments:
*Hardy appearance
*Sabian Best Man Reveal
*Mox/Archer appearances
*FTR celebration
*MJF skit

So, it seems like they're going to have a lot of stuff packed in this show, which is good. Though again, the main thing i'm interested is the one thing that isn't announced and that's the follow up with Kenny and Hangman, lol.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The show will start with no credits & Luchas v JE already in the ring


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So,
> 
> Matches:
> *Brodie vs. Dustin
> ...


I doubt Kenny will be there tonight to sell the fact that he “walked off and left the Elite”, but we definitely need a follow up from Hangman and the Bucks. If they’re gonna slow burn these storylines then they need to at least give us some segments or interviews, which I would be fine with.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *I doubt Kenny will be there tonight* to sell the fact that he “walked off and left the Elite”, but we definitely need a follow up from Hangman and the Bucks. If they’re gonna slow burn these storylines then they need to at least give us some segments or interviews, which I would be fine with.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Very Evil.... Very Uno - drawing I made

I love these guys!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to tonight's show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think it could be Janela more than Kiss - with the No DQ stip as the give away here. Joey is the hardcore wrestler - he wins with a weapon shot and we're off to the races. Janela is well liked by the boys and said to have a great wrestling mind but is sort of a joke on the roster. Also Jericho has been trolling Cornette, so going from Pockets to mudshow Nutella is something Jericho would do to amuse himself.



"I'm going to embarrass myself on national television to piss off Jim Cornette and make his podcast more profitable"

truly brilliant by Jericho, hes a genius.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Where in the world is Miro?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303810003741085697


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL if Miro is in TWO wedding storylines this year that would be quite an achievement...

Not sure what kind of achievement...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> From Chris Jericho's own Saturday's night special online:
> 
> "Who would I like to feud with next? There’s a lot of people. Actually, I know exactly who I’m kinda going to be kind of feuding with next, and who my next story is with. Because once again, it’s all about the stories. So you’ll find out on Wednesday. We’ll continue, that was kind of the blow-off of Jericho and Orange for now. And I’m sure we could always go back to it at some point. I mean, we have great chemistry, and it’s there. "
> 
> ...


Yep Jericho/Sonny Kiss is going to be mini feud. Let's hope it's 3 week Jungle Boy kinda thing. Not 3 and half month Orange Cassidy feud.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Miro as best man??


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> From Chris Jericho's own Saturday's night special online:
> 
> "Who would I like to feud with next? There’s a lot of people. Actually, I know exactly who I’m kinda going to be kind of feuding with next, and who my next story is with. Because once again, it’s all about the stories. So you’ll find out on Wednesday. We’ll continue, that was kind of the blow-off of Jericho and Orange for now. And I’m sure we could always go back to it at some point. I mean, we have great chemistry, and it’s there. "
> 
> ...


I believe there might be. Kiss eliminated Jake Hager in the All Out battle royal and I listened to an interview awhile back where Jericho named Kiss as someone he would like to work with.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The shows that look bad on paper usually turn out to be good right? Tonight's has to be far and above their best show ever then right?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> The shows that look bad on paper usually turn out to be good right? Tonight's has to be far and above their best show ever then right?


Does not look bad for me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> jobbers are jobbers because they are contracted to lose matches while making their competition look good. this may be the case tonight, so he is doing his job. right? i dont understand your point omaroo


They're also meant to make their opponent look better. Not go 15 minutes with Kenny Omega and 30 seconds with Orange Cassidy. They fuck up with their jobbers more than any big company ever


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> The shows that look bad on paper usually turn out to be good right? Tonight's has to be far and above their best show ever then right?


After two poor/average shows i hope they lift there game tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> After two poor/average shows i hope they lift there game tonight


I hope so too, but the geek ratio is quite high so far tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I hope so too, but the geek ratio is quite high so far tonight.


On this board?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On this board?


Yes, here too!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Yes, here too!


Agreed 🤜🤛


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Agreed 🤜🤛


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


>


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I doubt Kenny will be there tonight to sell the fact that he “walked off and left the Elite”


Oof. Get on with it lads.



imthegame19 said:


> Yep Jericho/Sonny Kiss is going to be mini feud. Let's hope it's 3 week Jungle Boy kinda thing. Not 3 and half month Orange Cassidy feud.


Imagine the reaction 12 months ago if we were all told by a time traveller that in September 2020 we'd be talking about a Chris Jericho/Sonny Kiss feud. Even a mini feud is completely insulting.



rbl85 said:


> Does not look bad for me.


Maaaate...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oof. Get on with it lads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Chip Chipperson I just came back here from May 2021 to let you know that OC is obviously the champ, Sonny Kiss is TNT champ, and The Stunts are the trios champs. I was going to write some lottery numbers down to bring too, but figured this info to be more critical.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> @Chip Chipperson I just came back here from May 2021 to let you know that OC is obviously the champ, Sonny Kiss is TNT champ, and The Stunts are the trios champs. I was going to write some lottery numbers down to bring too, but figured this info to be more critical.


Is it sad that the only one I find outlandish is the trios thing? Not because I don't think they'd give a championship to Marko but because I didn't know there were THREE Stunt's


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

It’s like every week they are trying to make me not watch. Get geeks like Sonny Kiss off my tv. I’m definitely not watching tonight. Who gives a flying crap about Kip Sabian


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is it sad that the only one I find outlandish is the trios thing? Not because I don't think they'd give a championship to Marko but because I didn't know there were THREE Stunt's


The two brother's quest to discover the third existed was a three month epic journey on some of the highest rated episodes of 2021 so far. Once their powers were combined, there was no stopping them from obtaining the gold.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> The two brother's quest to discover the third existed was a three month epic journey on some of the highest rated episodes of 2021 so far. Once their powers were combined, there was no stopping them from obtaining the gold.


Damn.

Did Shockwave The Robot FINALLY get to "rock out with his cock out" like his theme song indicates?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn.
> 
> Did Shockwave The Robot FINALLY get to "rock out with his cock out" like his theme song indicates?


I do not want to spoil too much, but when they finally found him he was all rusted. Luckily a certain someone had some oil so they were able to bring him out just in time to headline DoN 2021.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I do not want to spoil too much, but when they finally found him he was all rusted. Luckily a certain someone had some oil so they were able to bring him out just in time to headline DoN 2021.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Now that NXT is off Wednesday’s it appears. AEW apparently doesn’t give a crap


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The TNT movie looks so compelling and interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> @Chip Chipperson I just came back here from May 2021 to let you know that OC is obviously the champ, Sonny Kiss is TNT champ, and The Stunts are the trios champs. I was going to write some lottery numbers down to bring too, but figured this info to be more critical.


and everybody is still watching

its so weird


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> Now that NXT is off Wednesday’s it appears. AEW apparently doesn’t give a crap


NXT is not off wednesday


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Let's go!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jericho & MJF










Or not, lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How has Jericho got abs this week?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How has Jericho got abs this week?


Implants? lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How has Jericho got abs this week?


Was thinking the same thing... Maybe he's been cutting hard since Saturday? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eddie can be the one to murder Marko this week.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Like no eating hard lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Why must we start the show with that comedy shit between MJF and Jericho?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Great ,MJF s now being brought down to a comedic character.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Does Penta have one eye covered to mess with Rey?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jesus rey fenix almost died 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Curious to see where the Jericho/MJF thing goes. Maybe a filler match until MJF gets another title shot.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fenix is determined to spike himself every match I swear


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jungle Boy is a pure luchador. Pretty cool he totally adopted that style. He's a smaller guy so it's fits him well.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Does Penta have one eye covered to mess with Rey?


Not a guy that needs to decrease his vision.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Almost died again 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ref being literally useless as always.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WHY WOUKD YOU LET SOMEONE KICK OUT OF THE SPIKE PACKAGE PIKEDRIVER

PROTECT THAT MOVE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lucha Bros fucked up lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL is there no way penta could have stopped? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good match though 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Good match super lame ending.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is PENTA pulling a REY with one of his eyes covered? LOL


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Punchy match. Good stuff.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW always teases tension within in a faction / alliance way too early. 

We're a week into this and they're already teasing a breakup


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Those shots at Pac and Allie haha.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Decent match. I hate them having someone kick out of the Spike Package Piledriver. That’s dumb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I should've known not to get hype for a turn on AEW lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Rey's the guy that got screws why's he having such a hard time lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fun tag match. Lucha Bros should be way higher up the card. I think a Lucha bros vs FTR match would be sick.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Glad Eddie brought up the battle royale

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was the most childish shit ever. 

man get PAC back here ASAP


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm getting to the point where I want them to beat up Eddie. Lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Rey Fenix vs Penta would be epic.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Eddie mentioning PAC. Interesting.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Outstanding promo from Jake

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Archers actually a pretty good talker 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The show started well, so dynamic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn, we're suddenly supposed to care about Lance again now? As good as Jake is that promo doesn't make me care any more about the guy.

Lance might be done which is a shame because he's good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Anybody else think he's gonna retire here?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> Anybody else think he's gonna retire here?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


one can hope


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn, we're suddenly supposed to care about Lance again now? As good as Jake is that promo doesn't make me care any more about the guy.
> 
> Lance might be done which is a shame because he's good.


He's getting a world title match program. Plus he's been killing dudes after his loss from Cody. He's the most dangerous guy they have on the roster to actually be a threat to Moxley and he look like he might be the one to beat him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hardy with a "cover Tony's ass" promo.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Reby Sky booing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Matt's wife giving him the dagger eyes there.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I've got headphones in and they're pumping in a quiet, but extremely irritating, whistling crowd noise.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What would he be recovering from if he didn't have a concussion? Alright I'll stop stirring shit lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Matt's wife giving him the dagger eyes there.


That man aint ever coming back


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Oracle said:


> one can hope


Maybe it was wishful thinking. It's just tony doing damage control basically. 

Is that really the end of the fued? That's kind of relieving but lame too

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Give Reby a mic just for the lols.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303851987038081024

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303851987038081024
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess Brock turned him down so he had it ready to go.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why does JR keep saying Matt looks great / fine?

People with concussions usually don't walk around with a knife sticking out of their head.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So Hardy got so fucked up the other week that he can't return immediately?

Damn. Don't like him but feel bad for him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're alive


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m glad they didn’t continue the Matt vs Sammy feud here. Though doesn’t make Sammy look great that he lost the feud and now Matt is just taking time off.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Not gonna lie I like me some jack evans

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TH2 need a release, sharpish.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

kyledriver said:


> Not gonna lie I like me some jack evans
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


It's Angelico lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How are these two goofs still on the roster? 

release these clowns


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> It's Angelico lol


Dammit 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

"OC isn't that small"


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What was the point of Jericho putting OC over?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is a slow awkward match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This looks faker than a 5 dollar Rolex.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So, he round about admitted to having a concussion? If he's not cleared to wrestle....why the fuck did he wrestle?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Moxley vs Hardy wouldn't be a terrible October 7th Dynamite Anniversary match if the play is to save Archer vs Moxley for Full Gear. I mean the ending would never be in doubt, but no matter who is in there with Mox we know Mox would win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> So, he round about admitted to having a concussion? If he's not cleared to wrestle....why the fuck did he wrestle?


Idk maybe it's just "safety precautions", but that really doesn't make the situation look any better


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I fucking despise suicide dives. Ban them, just for being completely shit and so overused.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow what a sad state of things.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh no it's continuing lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why is Angelico a jobber though?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like they're all in on pushing OC.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

You can be hurt but not injured. You can be cleared from a concussion but still be taken out by Doc's orders for the nasty bump. He's taken a lot of head shots lately and general time off could be Doc's orders (or Reby's).


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Awful. At least it was short though.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Fuck chuck.tsylor

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Please feud with Guevara instead of Jericho this time, if you have to continue it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I called for a parking lot brawl nice


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Didn't they have a parking lot brawl already?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Man I actually like Angelico. He should not be jobbing.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Trent's gotta make his momma proud lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whew so it's not continuing


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Man I actually like Angelico. He should not be jobbing.


He shouldnt even have a job


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Man I actually like Angelico. He should not be jobbing.


He is the absolute epitome of jobber.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck that was cringe. "You ding dongs" "Make my mumma proud"

Fuck sake...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oracle said:


> He shouldnt even have a job


He had some sick matches in Lucha Underground.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally we get the parking lot brawl. Its very hard to take this that seriously though when Chuck cuts a promo like that.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I get that OC seems to be a decent merch seller, but out of them three surely Trent is most deserving of a sustained push.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Isn't Angelico supposed to be a high flyer, not a submission specialist? I feel like that match with OC could've been more exciting. Good promo by Trent and Chuck though. I love the edge they've all gotten recently.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> "OC isn't that small"


Angelico is like sneaky tall. He's skinny AF and kinda crouches over in a nerd stance


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're finally gonna do the Parking Lot brawl that they canned months ago? 😆


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Isn't Angelico supposed to be a high flyer, not a submission specialist? I feel like that match with OC could've been more exciting. Good promo by Trent and Chuck though. I love the edge they've all gotten recently.*


Nop, he has the Juveo style or something. Jack Evans is the one that is a High Flyer.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I get that OC seems to be a decent merch seller, but out of them three surely Trent is most deserving of a sustained push.


I'd disagree. Trent is so uncreative a person he can't even come up with a ring name after a decade plus gone from WWE (or whatever it's been).


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks just turned mega face for me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> He is the absolute epitome of jobber.


They have actual job wrestles on the roster though, like Lee Johnson and Brandon Cutler couldnt he have just beat one of them


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol wtf Bucks


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was random

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

She is sooo fine


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Young Pricks strike again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bucks beat up an announcer. Announcers don't care.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Does he think he's stevie richards with that crop top?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bucks beat up an announcer. Announcers don't care.


To be fair, it was Alex Marvez.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Uh....

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How is this even dumber than I could have imagined?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kip plugging his twitch stream that no one will watch.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The fuck am I watching?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

So many better ways for Rusev to debut


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This show fucking sucks ass.

— Jericho and MJF comedy bullshit with invisible camera stupidity as they walk away.

— Eddie Kingston with the same goddamn promo he has cut multiple times screaming “Hey!! hey!!! I’m from New Yawk! I’m from New Yawk! We are family!!! Hey!!! Hey!!!”

— Orange Cassidy in what amounted to an extended squash when squashes never fucking happen.

— Chucky T calling people “ding dongs” when he is supposed to hate them.

— Now we’ve got more goddamn WWE stupidity with Kip‘s “Best Man” Story.




This episode fucking sucks.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, there you go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miro Day!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OH SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

....why would you debut Miro in an angle like this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Of course Miro would be the best man!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

"Whats Miro doing in the impact zone"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Freezer Geezer said:


> ....why would you debut Miro in an angle like this.


Cause his name will be The Best Man?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Does every ex WWE guy have to come out cutting a promo on WWE?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miro actually went to AEW!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Want to build up Miro slowly versus injecting him into the crowded ME scene? Also he's a big deal on twitch and Sabian is trying to get a following there as well, so they could twitch stream the wedding and all that business.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fire promo.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Cause his name will be The Best Man?


Tbf his promo at the end saved the segment for me. Still could've been done better though.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I can dig it!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay, I marked out.

That's one of my favorite wrestlers on the planet. The debut was odd, but God damn what a acquisition.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

La Parka said:


> Does every ex WWE guy have to come out cutting a promo on WWE?


At least this one was only like 2 minutes.

But man, excited to see Miro! Not sure this is the best way to debut him, but I ain't gonna complain.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Happy to see Miro, but of all the ways to debut him; nevertheless, I'll give the segment a pass just for the legitimate reveal


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

In before someone talks about him being from WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

IT’S RUSEV DAY!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man Twitch should pay AEW some royalties they put them over on that segment big time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well that was awful. Yet another WWE star cutting angry promos on how much WWE sucks. Yeaaah...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This show needs more Omega in it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Of course Miro would be the best man!!! That was a great promo from him. I just wish he wouldn't cut another "I got a chip on my should because I left wwe" promo but it was solid.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Also you test out Miro's drawing power if he can help get Sabian over. Kip is sort of being left behind by all the other young lions AEW hired and debuted - Darby, Jungle Jack, MJF, Sammy Guevara. This is his chance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Miro's gonna turn Kip's wedding into a Red Wedding IMO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You guys asked for more promos and talking. This weeks episode has been loaded with promos.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Page is a star.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well that was awful. Yet another WWE star cutting angry promos on how much WWE sucks. Yeaaah...


At this point, I'm not sure who's the biggest heel in AEW.

Vince McMahon or Jim Cornette.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It was an odd debut for MIRO aka RUSEV. But i over looked it, he looked happy and refreshed. I was hoping he would come in as a monster but i guess we shall see what happens to his gimmick.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Also you test out Miro's drawing power if he can help get Sabian over. Kip is sort of being left behind by all the other young lions AEW hired and debuted - Darby, Jungle Jack, MJF, Sammy Guevara. This is his chance.


Well he was also less pushed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Page is a star.


He's fucking great


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Miro is going to be an absolutely huge star for AEW. Dude is so legit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Happy that Miro is in AEW. Not sold on a Kip partnership, but he can make it work.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303857226881343489


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Happy that Miro is in AEW. Not sold on a Kip partnership, but he can make it work.


I don't think it's going to last very long


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You guys asked for more promos and talking. This weeks episode has been loaded with promos.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I've been really enjoying this week's episode thus far. The Miro debut just sent it over the top for me. Really liked the Hangman page segment just now as well.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry, but Sonny just makes me cringe and want to turn off the TV.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow Miro signing on Twitter is exploding...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it makes sense to debut Miro in the midcard and build him back up. He's a great talent but he must have a record under 0.500 in the WWE.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

They better just beat the piss out of sonny and joey

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Been a good episode so far.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Tbf his promo at the end saved the segment for me. Still could've been done better though.


Imo its obviously a play at that long winded horrible wedding and cheating with lashley thing they did in WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Well he was also less pushed


Right. But now they've strapped a rocket on his back. He toiled a bit and couldn't find his footing and then was getting forgotten. But this shows they still have plans for him.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Best Man is a simple, but powerful name.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303857226881343489


SNAP!!! Thats fucking bad ass!! Loved RUSEV DAY!!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow i don't know why but i love the entrance music of Kiss and Joey


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope jelly and kiss win.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonny Kiss and Janela with the jobber entrance! lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Sonny Kiss and Janela with the jobber entrance! lol


Good. They are jobbers, and not good ones.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Sonny Kiss and Janela with the jobber entrance! lol


Well, if the shoe fits.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match should be like 5 minutes but it’ll be like 15.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nop, he has the Juveo style or something. Jack Evans is the one that is a High Flyer.


*That's who I was thinking about, thanks.*


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Imo its obviously a play at that long winded horrible wedding and cheating with lashley thing they did in WWE.


Yeah that's a fair point actually, didn't think of it like that. In before people say AEW need to stop taking shots at the WWE though. 😂


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jr exclusively calling sonny a girl 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

After Cage debuted and won Casino Ladder Match you couldn't do the same with Miro. And it's Archer's time and chance. Debuting Miro like this is a smart move, he's going to be a bit of a different character - let him sink his teeth into it and find his footing to balance comedy and menace - they have all the time in the world to move him up the card.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garbage.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

El Hammerstone said:


> Happy to see Miro, but of all the ways to debut him; nevertheless, I'll give the segment a pass just for the legitimate reveal



To be fair Rusev was most over in WWE being little goofy. It showcased his real life fun personality. I think that's what they are doing here. But yeah he's not going to he doing stuff with Kip Sabian forever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> This match should be like 5 minutes but it’ll be like 15.


I think thats the pre-requisite for AEW, jobbers "Must get at least 15 minutes or more"


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wouldn't a no dq tag match automatically make it a tornado?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> To be fair Rusev was most over in WWE being little goofy. It showcased his real life fun personality. I think that's what they are doing here. But yeah he's not going to he doing stuff with Kip Sabian forever.


Yeah he will likely change his character.

Wow so MIRO DAY in AEW? Fucking Great! Cant wait!

Miro vs Moxley
Miro vs Cody
Miro vs Jericho
Miro vs Cage
Miro vs Archer
Miro vs Hager
Miro vs Omega
Miro vs PAC

ETC!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho and Jelly should start a tag team.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I like Angelico. It's rare you see a guy his size being a submission specialist, he's like a taller slower version of ZSJ.

Great debut by Miro. He's going to be a star in AEW for sure.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah he will likely change his character.
> 
> Wow so MIRO DAY in AEW? Fucking Great! Cant wait!
> 
> ...


I honestly cannot think of a more perfect fit for AEW than Miro. He can feud with near on anybody and make it work, face or heel. Immense pickup.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

This is some repugnant shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

kyledriver said:


> Wouldn't a no dq tag match automatically make it a tornado?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


yup


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho and Hager having a hard time winning


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

kyledriver said:


> Wouldn't a no dq tag match automatically make it a tornado?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


The better question would be: There are DQs in AEW? I saw Penta kick Jungl Boy in the head full force right in front of the ref to stop a clean three count early tonight. Ref didn´t even give him a warning.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

A bit over the top but I honestly believe that Miro signing could be the difference maker for AEW. I really think he's going to be one of if not their biggest star within the year. He's immensely talented.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Great wrestling mind" Joey Janela.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303858061912674304


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Sonny Kiss on the other hand.... fucking awful.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sonny could not even roll Hager over on his own.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> "Great wrestling mind" Joey Janela.


You don't have to be a fan of him, but he might actually have a good wrestling mind. You don't know what he does backstage.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> "Great wrestling mind" Joey Janela.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Sonny could not even roll Hager over on his own.


Surely that sort of amateur shit will make Khan think twice before pushing Sonny. He's absolutely awful.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can Sonny honestly just fuck off?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If its NO DQ why do they need to tag each other in ?

fucking lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Janella dead.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Freezer Geezer said:


> A bit over the top but I honestly believe that Miro signing could be the difference maker for AEW. I really think he's going to be one of if not their biggest star within the year. He's immensely talented.


Agreed. MIRO in AEW will help them with mainstream audience. Too bad he didnt debut in a bigger crowd! But least it was in front of some fans, vs none.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You don't have to be a fan of him, but he might actually have a good wrestling mind. You don't know what he does backstage.


I am guessing it involves a lot of food and a toilet.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, that was an abomination


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well that was awful. Yet another WWE star cutting angry promos on how much WWE sucks. Yeaaah...


Lol. 

Let him speak his mind, after the way he was booked I don't blame him for being frustrated. 

Dude is as legitimate as it gets.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I quit watching wrestling when wwe took over wcw and ecw. Never saw rusev wrestle but he looks a lot more legit than most of the shit they are pushing tonight. Does this mean AEW can finally start cleaning up the roster a little and focus on performers that look like actual wrestlers instead of children?


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

This might be one of the worst matches ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sonny Kiss ALMOST made me forget how bad Janela is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Janella dead.


If only.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I can legit never take Jake Hager seriously again


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

News flash you don't have to be a great wrestler to be a good wrestling mind.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho and Hager as a tag? FUCK YES. I can dig it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

oh great MJF's stupid campaign gimmick is still going.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Well at least they won't be feuding with Janela and Kiss, one positive.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> News flash you don't have to be a great wrestler to be a good wrestling mind.


Of course not, but there needs to be some evidence that supports that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF PROMO IS FUCKING GOD EPIC


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho relegated to the tag team division? Jesus Christ, what a fall from grace.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

La Parka said:


> oh great MJF's stupid campaign gimmick is still going.


Spoke too soon

Thank god, its over.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jericho had a little too much of the bubbly.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho and Hager as a tag? FUCK YES. I can dig it.


Well not like they had a choice. The IC has no tag team.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Now hes not even a comedy act anymore. 

hes a fucking tag team wrestler. 

Jericho is DONE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now she’s smiling lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reminder: Jericho is the highest paid member of the roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a fucking excellent promo by MJF. Holy fuck.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow gonna get that break out moment soon.

Insane potential in the guy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder what Ortiz and Santana think about "Rock Hard" Jake Hager and Jericho going after the titles?

Though I suspect Jericho/Hager will not find tag success in the upper tier of the division and their failure is there to further highlight the strength of the tag division.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Were Omega and Page done for becoming a tag team?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MJF just killed it. By that I mean... the opposite. He just made the eventual turn by Wardlow down the line MONEY.

Seriously, how the fuck is MJF this good at 24? It's incredible. Like he's been doing this since he was born.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I had a crisis of confidence in AEW the last two weeks or so, but fucking hell the amount of potential they have in the mid to long term with some of their roster... It's insane. Wardlow, MJF, Miro. And so many more. They have some potentially huge breakout stars.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder what Ortiz and Santana think about "Rock Hard" Jake Hager and Jericho going after the titles?


 Yeah if they have any self-respect they need to be the first feud for Hager/Jericho.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow is going to be huge when he smashes MJF.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think Jericho and Hager will make it to a match with FTR. Inner Circle about to implode


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Wardlow is going to be huge when he smashes MJF.


Big Daddy Cool.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Wardlow is going to be huge when he smashes MJF.


Genuinely think he has the tools to become one of the biggest stars in the industry.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah he will likely change his character.
> 
> Wow so MIRO DAY in AEW? Fucking Great! Cant wait!
> 
> ...


Yep he's another strong addition to the roster for sure. The AEW roster is 10 times better then it was a year ago IMO.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Genuinely think he has the tools to become one of the biggest stars in the industry.


Yep, I'm not sure how he does it either but he's got that silent charisma that Batista had for me. If handled correctly he will be great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This episode is better than ALL OUT.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So who's getting the cake to the face


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Excellent promo by Moxley. Short, sells Archer as a threat, but puts himself over as well. Great stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, it seems that Kenny must be at home playing Teppen.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Yep, I'm not sure how he does it either but he's got that silent charisma that Batista had for me. If handled correctly he will be great.


Yep, he's also got a bit of Goldberg about him in that sense as well. I've watched some promos on Youtube and he can talk too.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why is Luther and that little boy in a mask out here?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"if this were 20 years ago"

Lmao


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

🤦‍♂️ at that Rusev promo...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR going SAVAGE on AEW tag teams


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> "if this were 20 years ago"
> 
> Lmao


Holy fuck that was epic! Holy shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was great until the ending.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

PUT MARKO THROUGH THE TABLE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Went down hill as soon as FTR dropped the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That was fucking great!

Btw, FTR looking like a million bucks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that cake looks pretty awesome


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Marko needs to be strapped to a rocket and blasted off towards the sun.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think it makes sense to debut Miro in the midcard and build him back up. He's a great talent but he must have a record under 0.500 in the WWE.


The thing is they don't actually have a midcard for him to build up in. That's a weakness in most wrestling today.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I want FTR to smash the shit out of Marko Stunt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not gonna lie, I didn't expect a promo that good from FTR. They made me give a shit about the tag division outside of Private Party. *


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Never forget.
> View attachment 90909


"One more time! One more time!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another really good segment. Them ripping on SCU was hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Well not like they had a choice. The IC has no tag team.


Santana Ortiz, HAHA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The FTR promo was the best part of the show so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Imo its obviously a play at that long winded horrible wedding and cheating with lashley thing they did in WWE.


Do you think that's a good use of him?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Spears should jump the rail next week and attack Stunt during the FTR match with Jurassic Express.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Why is Luther and that little boy in a mask out here?


They're a jobber team on Dark


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricky Starks!! HAHA


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Starks is going to be huge aswell. God this roster has so much potential.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I think this is the most promos they have had on a single show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starks with an awesome promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Starks is going to be huge aswell. God this roster has so much potential.


Yep, it's fucking stacked.

PLEASE SIGN THUNDER ROSA AEW


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think this is the most promos they have had on a single show.


And it's been a far, far better show for it.

Tonight has been infinitely more enjoyable than All Out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Honestly, I don't see much in Starks. He'll be a solid mid-carder for the company. That said, that promo was pretty good.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Starks just has IT you cant teach it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero Time!!! HAHA.

Damn this show is running smoothly. Better than ALL OUT!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears should jump the rail next week and attack Stunt during the FTR match with Jurassic Express.


Better not. With Spears luck Marko will powerbomb his pants off.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The promo work from many talents in recent weeks, has been the highlight of the shows, same again tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How old is Ricky Starks?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This roster is loaded with high caliber talent. How in the hell are you going to fairly give everyone an opportunity with one show? 

Ricky Starks is money. I want a promo battle between him and MJF.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Back, hurry back...
> View attachment 90910


I miss Riho


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How old is Ricky Starks?


26, apparently.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Vickie Guerrero Time!!! HAHA.
> 
> Damn this show is running smoothly. Better than ALL OUT!


All Out felt like it was mostly about setting up the next round of feuds and it showed. To be honest it was probably a price worth paying though as this show has generally been really good so far.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ricky starks does a pretty spot on darby

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I miss Riho


Welcome to the club.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tay did the crying stuff in NXT - I wonder if it's something she legit cannot control or something. 

Man, I'd love for AEW to build up a Brazilian fighter so when fans are back they can chant "uh vai morrer" during their fights.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Freezer Geezer said:


> All Out felt like it was mostly about setting up the next round of feuds and it showed. To be honest it was probably a price worth paying though as this show has generally been really good so far.


For me All Out was kind of a disaster but I've enjoyed this episode.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Back, hurry back...
> View attachment 90910


If you were in Japan would you be in any rush to come to America right now?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> 26, apparently.


Jesus still a lot of room to grow for the kid.

What a pickup


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Decent match. Tay has potential


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If you were in Japan would you be in any rush to come to America right now?


I’ve been at home since March, so I guess not, but that’s me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ricky Starks has grown to be one of my favorites in AEW. 
He's proved to be on the same level as Sammy, Darby..etc in potential.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> For me All Out was kind of a disaster but I've enjoyed this episode.


Yeah I don't disagree. A disaster in terms of how it performed versus expectations but it wasn't _that_ bad. It was average having watched it back. It has definitely helped with progressing the show to where they want to be though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm in the fucking minority but i mark out when Vickie does EXCUSE ME! HAHAHA


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

man even Shida's street clothes are cool


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Sign tay then just feed her to Nyla. 

lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm in the fucking minority but i mark out when Vickie does EXCUSE ME! HAHAHA


Glad WWE doesn’t have that copyrighted or whatever lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ffs are we really going back to Shida and Nyla 

ughhh


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Sign tay then just feed her to Nyla.
> 
> lol


She looked pretty strong for a first match against a monster heel former champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a great show today. Started off meh...but picked up! Good job AEW, please close strong!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does KENNY Look Stoned?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Shida vs Nyla is all they have right now. I hope they at least put it in a steel cage or something.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think Conti hurt her knee pretty bad


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Yeah I don't disagree. A disaster in terms of how it performed versus expectations but it wasn't _that_ bad. It was average having watched it back. It has definitely helped with progressing the show to where they want to be though.


The botches just kinda left a bad taste, but it was decent.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does KENNY Look Stoned?


That's how he comes up with his booking ideas.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Here comes Kenny


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

lol people actually though Archer would main event a PPV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa Next Week! Fuck Yes!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good looking card next week


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Random thought, could Miro be a dark horse for the horsemen? Pun kinda intended. 🤟


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page vs Kazarian? Nice.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

cool to hear Thunder Rosa still in AEW.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AEW is loaded with talent.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow Thunder Rosa sticking around nice


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Here'sssssss Brandi!


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it only me that would quite like a final singles run for Dustin? He can still go, he can talk. I reckon there'd be some mileage in the right feud and he could really elevate somebody.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> Ffs are we really going back to Shida and Nyla
> 
> ughhh


Probably for the anniversary show. Their last match was pretty good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

http://imgur.com/MuEQUOk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait, is CODY talking after on TNT or Youtube? And next week, is AEW Dynamite on Wed or Thur?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Brodie Lee really is in great shape.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Silver the only Dark Order member with Mr Brodie? Actually the boss's favourite?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was Brody just clapping for Dustin? Probably subconscious out of respect. They go way back. Two big dudes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

October 14th is near two weeks past the real anniversary date ( Oct 2nd). Will NBA still be going on and they're worried about being bumped again? That leaves only three Dynamites to set-up Full Gear as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> And next week, is AEW Dynamite on Wed or Thur?


They’re not sure yet.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That sucks, their day next week is not for sure


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> October 14th is near two weeks past the real anniversary date ( Oct 2nd). Will NBA still be going on and they're worried about being bumped again? That leaves only three Dynamites to set-up Full Gear as well.


Nah it shouldn't be. At worst they'd be on the final games of the NBA Finals


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Tay is hot asf


Freezer Geezer said:


> Brodie Lee really is in great shape.


He's been hitting the gym hard and it shows

He was quite hefty in the Wyatt family a while again, and had little to no muscle.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Tay is hot asf
> 
> 
> He's been hitting the gym hard and it shows
> ...


Yes she is.

I think the time not constantly traveling on the road has helped wrestlers work on their bodies in the gym more. Its hard to work house shows, live shows and stay in quality shape while going city to city.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Random thought, could Miro be a dark horse for the horsemen? Pun kinda intended. 🤟


Probably too overbooked but I'd go with 2 different Horsemen factions - Arn's version and Tully's version.

Arn's = Rhodes Brothers, Miro, Page
Tully's = MJF, FTR, Spears

Saves them from having to turn anybody and means they can do Horsemen vs Horsemen before WWE do the female version they've been working towards for years.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodie squashed Cody but it is going to take 15 minutes to beat 51 year old Dustin?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Brody squashed Cody but it is going to take 15 minutes to beat 51 year old Dustin?


I'm hopeful that will play into a storyline somehow.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Brodie squashed Cody but it is going to take 15 minutes to beat 51 year old Dustin?


A tired and already injured Cody


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Brody squashed Cody but it is going to take 15 minutes to beat 51 year old Dustin?


Cody was over confident and got shellshocked. Dustin is a wily vet came prepared for what could be his last title shot and to defend the honor of the Rhodes name and Nightmare Family.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

It would be peak heel Cody to be jealous of his brother for doing better than him


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dustin doing some of the best work of his career 30 years into it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Brodie squashed Cody but it is going to take 15 minutes to beat 51 year old Dustin?


To be fair Dustin has been booked quite strong generally speaking.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Dustin doing some of the best work of his career 30 years into it.


The man doesn't age. He's amazing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm hopeful that will play into a storyline somehow.





rbl85 said:


> A tired and already injured Cody





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody was over confident and got shellshocked. Dustin is a wily vet came prepared for what could be his last title shot and to defend the honor of the Rhodes name and Nightmare Family.





PavelGaborik said:


> To be fair Dustin has been booked quite strong generally speaking.


All good points!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man Dustin is impressive.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I can't help but mark out for Dustin. He's so fluid for somebody who has been in the business for so long. No signs of aging.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No DQ I guess...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought Brodie was gonna take a Destroyer, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two big bastards! Holy fuck Brody just got the piledriver.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh man that piledriver is so risky against a guy the size of Brodie.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought Brodie was gonna take a Destroyer, lol.


Imagine!!! HAHAHA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> The man doesn't age. He's amazing.


Flashy moves doesn't equal best work. Only thing if quality he's done was the Cody match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh man that piledriver is so risky against a guy the size of Brodie.


Yep could have fucked him over big time!

Good match!!!!!


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Has WWE wrecked my perception of wrestling? I couldn't help but go oh shit when Brodie took the piledriver.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd kill for Minoru Suzuki vs Dustin Rhodes in NJPW


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good main event.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Phenomenal match. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dustin can definitely still go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Good match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lose at the PPV have long match with Dustin eh I guess


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match. 

Awesome episode of Dynamite. One of the best ones I can recall.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Flashy moves doesn't equal best work. Only thing if quality he's done was the Cody match


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So CODY 'breaking news?'


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was honestly better than All Out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn I missed 90 percent of the main event ill find it on YouTube later


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you FUCKING SERIOUS CODY?? WTF


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AEW got their own Thunderdome?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they stopped 3 minutes early to plug some stupid game show?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh wait never mind. Lmao wtf


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh well more publicity for Cody and AEW, thats fine.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I didn’t care for the first hour of the show, but it picked up in the 2nd hour. Overall solid show. Felt like a lot happened. HELL of a lot better than last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big look for Cody for sure. But obviously this is TNT meddling with AEW TV to sell their other shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall a great fucking solid Dynamite. Transitions were smooth. Not epic matches, but they were nonetheless not too long and lots of new storylines.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm watching on fite and it's cut off my feed. What have I missed with Cody??


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brodie fucked Cody up so much he had to start a game show lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

lol Carny AF. Cody hyping a gameshow?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

At least we know which show Jericho will likely be spending most of the remainder of his contract on.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The blue hell was that?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Brodie squashed Cody but it is going to take 15 minutes to beat 51 year old Dustin?


I know it's a bit of a cop out and I hate the it's all fake argument but you need to go back to the 60's to find true logic in pro wrestling. I just got done watching Survivor Series 1988 - my first WWF PPV. More psychology than today yet watching those huge guys land literally dozens and dozens of punches/headbutts/forearms on someone and everyone walk away completely unscathed is just as ridiculous as anything in today's spotfest matches.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Really fun show tonight. I'm liking the builds and all the promo time. Looking forward to the coming weeks to see anything with Omega, Hangman, FTR, Bucks etc. That's how you write wrestling characters that get you to want to tune in each week to see how they develop.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It’s like AEW knew they delivered a bang average PPV, so fair play to them tonight, they bounced back with effort.

The promo work especially again tonight was fantastic, they have so much potential in the company when it comes to in ring talent and talented mic workers.

Miro for me was the highlight of the show, he was a much needed pick up for AEW.

My only negative, for all the talent they have, they can’t help themselves when it comes to featuring their shitter talent. Joey Janela, Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt need binning.

Episode rating - 8/10.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NBA on TNT hypes up AEW, AEW hypes up other TNT shows. It's network synergy. Do you really think Reggie Miller's kids watch AEW?


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Absolutely amazing episode of dynamite tonight. Shows like this one is why AEW has the best overall wrestling product on TV right know. 

More promo heavy episodes like this please, leave the long matches for the payperviews. The ammount of potential storylines is absurd


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Brodie squashed Cody but it is going to take 15 minutes to beat 51 year old Dustin?


styles make fights


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Isn't Angelico supposed to be a high flyer, not a submission specialist? I feel like that match with OC could've been more exciting. Good promo by Trent and Chuck though. I love the edge they've all gotten recently.*


He’s been hurt too often

It seems he’s switching it up to ZSJ style as they have the same build and it will give him longevity

and its A good call for him


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was a hell of a show! After a disjointed mess last week and a so/so All Out, that two hours flew by. From the very start with the MJF/Jericho segment to Brodie lifting the belt at the end, it was a fun ride.

Jurassics vs. Lucha Bros was an awesome opener. Jungle Boy is getting better and better. The dissension between Penta and Rey was interesting as was Kingston referencing Pac. Foreshadowing? Pac would make an already stacked roster even better.

Lots of good promos tonight. Jake/Archer, Mox, Ricky Stark, Jericho/MJF, Hardy, FTR. AEW has some very talented mic workers who are allowed to express themselves. The Page and Kenny sit-downs were good too, they're approaching this in a very mature way, somewhat different to the usual modern pro wrestling tropes.

Speaking of FTR, I'm glad they finally let them show more character. Their work is great but their characters have been a bit meh. But tonight they were great, taking the piss out of the tag division. I wonder if Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus will hand them their first AEW loss, leading to a title match at the anniversary show?

I thought OC vs Angelico was ok and it was logical for Cassidy to follow up on All Out with a win. Not very keen on Angelico, he looks awkward and belongs on Dark.

The Bucks superkicking Marvez was great. A $5,000 fine well spent. Pretty clear the Bucks and Kenny will remain aligned as the HEELite, with Page left out in the cold.

MIRO! This is a big, big addition to AEW. Just look at the interaction with their tweet declaring him All Elite. F**k the 'another WWE guy!' nonsense, Miro is a bona fide star who has developed a great personality and following. The promo was really intense and I feel like AEW has another main eventer here - I just wonder how they're gonna push all these talents they have. Second show needed!

Jericho/Hager vs Sonny/Janela was... ok. Sonny got too much offense for my tastes but it'll please the diversity squad. Hager got his revenge from All Out, so that's good. It gives Jericho something to do by putting him in the tag division, I just thought it might be with Sammy as Le Sex Gods. However, Hager has been doing nothing lately and this gives him a direction. I guess they will beat lower tier teams over the next few weeks, but then what? Will they do a heel vs heel match against FTR?

So MJF/Wardlow is following the Dibiase/Virgil path. I like it. Wardlow will be built up as a sympathetic babyface and the crowd will explode when he finally smacks MJF.

The women's match did nothing for me but obviously they have to get at least one women's segment on the show. And they are building to Shida vs Nyla the rematch. The NWA match next week sounds ok.

The main event was pretty damn great. Dustin Rhodes is a freak of nature. At 51 he looks as good as he ever has and is pulling off all kinds of cool shit, like the huracanrana. He gave Brodie a tougher match than Cody, but fell short. I wonder if Cardona will be the next challenger for Brodie to try and regain Cody's honour?

I reiterate, AEW now needs a second show. They have a loaded roster and plenty of storylines, but they can have angles exclusive to the secondary show. Someone like Cage should be featured regularly with his FTW belt for example, but there just isn't enough time and space for everyone on Dynamite.

Final thought: The crowd was great tonight and much better than at All Out. Good show and next week's looks stacked too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*The opening tag was solid minus some botches. But I HATE Jungle Boy kicking out of the Spike Package Piledriver. Protect your moves Lucha Bros. No one should kick out of that even with a slight delay. And the story after the match, I don't know, I can't say I'm super interested in where it's going now with Kingston constantly playing peace keeper. It's fine, just not that interesting right now. I do love that Eddie brought up that he was never eliminated at All Out.

*Solid promo by Jake and Archer. After months of doing nothing, this period of time is very important to see if he can reestablish himself or not.

*Glad Matt was at least well enough to cut this promo. I hope when he comes back his luck is better than it has been. His AEW run has been one accident after another. Though, I will say, it sucks that Sammy, the young guy, ends up losing the feud with nothing to really show for it.

*OC vs. Angelico was there. Both guys can work it's just that they've done nothing to get you to care about Angelico and it's gonna take time to get used to "serious" OC. And if I'm being honest, him being serious takes away some of his charm. And the post match promo by Best Friends on LAX......I mean my God. How do you expect anyone to get sold on a blood feud with Chuck damn near smiling through his whole promo and calling his enemies ding dongs. Trent was a little better, but not much. I get these guys are goofy. But hyping up a Parking Lot brawl should be serious stuff, and they treated more like it was a joke.

*The Sabian segment was kind of trash until Miro made his debut. Happy he's in AEW. Do I care about his brass ring promo? Eh, not really. But I love his passion. And if he bring that on a consistent basis, he'll do well. Not sold on the Sabian pairing at all, but as @DetroitRiverPhx , maybe better to start him small as opposed to bringing him into a big angle right off the bat.

*All of the Elite promos were very interesting. Everyone seems like they're ready to move on except for Hangman. The Bucks have a new mean streak. Kenny is ready to be a singles guy after devoting a year of his life to being a tag guy. And Hangman, sadly, still wants there to be something with all of these guys. And it's a really good story because even though you do sympathize with him, his drinking and allowing FTR to get into his head led to him being all alone now. So eventually he'll have to realize that he's on his own and that he can't go back to what he once was. Kenny basically cut the same promo he did last year before the Mox match about trying to get back to the top of the company. I see him going farther this time.

*I liked the Jericho/Hager vs. Kiss/Janela tag more than most. Wasn't amazing by any means but I thought Kiss had his best performance I've seen so far. And Joey took his bumps which is really the only way he's going to get over. Not super crazy on Jericho and Hager being a team (prefer Jericho/Sammy), but at least it keeps Jericho busy for the time being.

*I do wonder how long they drag out the MJF/Wardlow split. There's nothing subtle about this anymore. They clearly have issues. And apparently, MJF is the one paying Wardlow, not AEW. So, I could see this leading to a match where Wardlow fights for his freedom. Just a question of when. Do they do this as quickly as Full Gear?

*The FTR/Tully promo was probably the best part of the show, besides the main event. I love them trashing SCU the way they did, same for Private Party. The finish of the segment was honestly a little weak because it just looked like guys rehearsing all of their spots on live TV and really, it felt like FTR got away easier than they should have. But, a fun segment overall.

*Ricky Starks continues to deliver on the mic. The eventual Darby vs. Starks match should be really good.

*I liked Nyla vs. Conti for what it was. I thought Conti showed some promise with her strike and submission offense while still making Nyla look good. Vickie's screams made my ears bleed more than usual. Seems like they're setting up Shida vs. Nyla as the next big match. It's really the only match they can do at the moment.

*Brodie vs. Dustin was a really good main event. Dustin is doing some of the best work in his career 30 years into it. He looks great and moves so great as well. I seriously thought he was setting up Brodie for a Destroyer before doing a regular Piledriver, lol. Finish was kind of botched with Silver's interference, but it didn't take away from the match.

So yeah, 1st hour was meh, 2nd hour was good, so overall a solid show. Step up from last week. that's for sure.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Do you think that's a good use of him?


It's far too early to judge theres literally nothing to go off of yet.I like Kip and Penelope but I dont see Miro being associated with them for very long.

Like I said I think it was just a snarky way to introduce him through sorta playing at the dumb angle.I fully expect Miro in the main event seen after this wierd wedding angle lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a hella entertaining Dynamite

I was going to watch 10min and go to bed - ended up watching the whole thing

Hard to rate matches as it was a very promo heavy show

It was a GREAT idea - in that heat and humidity, shorter matches, more promos is a very good call.

MOTN was the TNT title
Moment of the night was Miro debut

all in all, as very solid night - and the 2 hours flew past

B+ show? Maybe ‘A’ - hard to say / I was very entertained

PS> people selling Sonny short, he can wrestle. That corner sequence was great. When he’s aggressive he‘s got something

PPS> Kip finally finding his feet with his character too - great to see. He’s gonna be the loudmouth and the ’Best Man’ is gonna wreck fools, isn’t he?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's far too early to judge theres literally nothing to go off of yet.I like Kip and Penelope but I dont see Miro being associated with them for very long.
> 
> Like I said I think it was just a snarky way to introduce him through sorta playing at the dumb angle.I fully expect Miro in the main event seen after this wierd wedding angle lol.


I wish they did more hoss matches because I want to see him vs Archer, vs Cage, vs Wardlow. Obviously a Marko squash in there and him vs Ricky Starks could be a damn entertaining feud on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just saw the Cody thing on AEW's Twitter. Quick question: Is TBS a big deal in America? Could this help Cody become more of a mainstream star and bring new faces to AEW?

According to Variety, the entire season (10 episodes) has already been filmed.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very good show, lots of story development, a huge Debut with Miro and a solid main event. Dustin looking better than he's ever been in his 50s. The women's division also getting there with Thunder Rosa v Ivelisse for next week and Shida/Nyla 2 happening soon. Tay Conti also had a good singles debut tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How long is Hardy gone for? Given Archer vs Mox is happening on October 14th and Full Gear is November 7th could the plan be Hardy takes 8 weeks off and comes back for Hardy vs Moxley at Full Gear? Obviously the card would need FTR vs Young Bucks to Main Event it, maybe even with Omega vs Hangman finally as well. 

If it's not that then there could be a screwy finish to the Mox/Archer match that has them fight again three weeks later at the PPV.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How long is Hardy gone for? Given Archer vs Mox is happening on October 14th and Full Gear is November 7th could the plan be Hardy takes 8 weeks off and comes back for Hardy vs Moxley at Full Gear? Obviously the card would need FTR vs Young Bucks to Main Event it, maybe even with Omega vs Hangman finally as well.
> 
> If it's not that then there could be a screwy finish to the Mox/Archer match that has them fight again three weeks later at the PPV.


Yeah it's strange they are doing Mox/Archer so late. With only 3 Dynamites after that match and Full Gear. That's not really a lot of time to do Omega/Moxley feud. 


Who knows maybe Archer wins and Moxley wins title back 3 weeks later at Full Gear. That's probably unlikely though. Given the rankings Brian Cage and MJF are ranked 2nd and 3rd behind Archer. Both guys have some unfinish business with Moxley. So they could do Moxley/Cage or Moxley/MJF again. Or maybe like you said surprise contender like Matt Hardy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I watched most of this weeks before getting sidetracked.

- Opening segment was pretty fun between Chris Jericho and MJF but them walking away calling one another losers kind of breaks that fourth wall.

- Lucha Bros Vs Jungle Express was your typical spot fest. It was alright I appreciated that they kept it short. Post match segment was pretty average although I liked Kingston's energy which is what Dynamite needs.

- Archer promo was shit. I love both guys but it's so hard to take them seriously after how bad the booking has been for both guys. 

- Hardy segment was boring but necessary I guess. Nice touch to show Matt as a family man with Reby and his son in the stands. Brutal for those fans trying to justify this especially given that Matt seems like he's going to be off for at least a few weeks recovering.

- Angelico Vs OC was awful. Repeated moves, no drama or emotion. Why should I care? AEW, give me a reason.

- After match promo was cringe. Chuck Taylor called them ding dongs and Trent is going on about his mum. Cringe and gimmick matches seem to be becoming a regular fixture of AEW TV now as AEW continues it's evolution into TNA 2015.

- Bucks randomly superkick an announcer for no reason and the announcers don't care enough to sell it. Someone on here put it best when they responded to "Well, that was random"

- Kip segment was filled with stupid comedy bit, accidentally insulted their audience (Or maybe did on purpose), made Brian Pillman Jr look like an illiterate idiot and then Rusev debuts not as an ass kicking monster (Which made him popular) but as some happy go lucky best man. Rusev's first promo in AEW? Of course it was shit talking WWE because we can't have someone debut without mentioning the WWE. I will give credit though, at least AEW is trying to repackage him away from his WWE character which deserves a thumbs up.

- Page sit down promo was good. Guy is a future star in the wrestling world. It's good that they're hinting at him being the babyface in all of this as well because I see him becoming that big future star as a babyface.

- Chris Jericho and Jake Hager, two former WWE Champions having a competitive match with Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss is absolutely insulting and entirely what is wrong with AEW. Plus side, at least Chris Jericho and Jake Hager are gearing up for shots at the AEW World Tag Team Titles which could be interesting if they stop being competitive with idiots like Janela and Kiss.

- Teasing the MJF/Wardlow split. Who cares?

- Moxley promo I missed but I'm sure it was good.

- Missed the FTR segment, I was told FTR backed down from Marko Stunt and have read in the review that there was a shot at the WWE. That's three shots at WWE in two shows. So edgy.

- Missed the Taz segment.

- Another new signing formerly of the WWE debuts and loses to Nyla who hasn't been on TV in 2 months. Bad. Shida Vs Nyla II is going to happen at a future show. Who cares?

- Kenny promo was too long and was pretty average. Talking isn't the guys strong suit.

- Two former WWE guys that are 40+ (Dustin 50+) allegedly go well over 10 minutes in the main event. 

3/10




Geeee said:


> styles make fights


Or the bad booking that we keep talking about...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Please get rid of Nyla, Sonny and Janela


----------



## Slipknot15 (Nov 9, 2009)

It has been 8 years since I have posted on this forum and wish I didn’t make my username of a band I don’t listen to anymore 😂 but anyways I decided to log in and chime in on tonight’s show. I’ve been following AEW since DON 2019 and I will admit the last few months I haven’t been able to really sit through a whole show. But tonight’s show was very enjoyable and the two hours just flew by.

I watched All Out and was really disappointed but they definitely got me interested and excited for next weeks show!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho and MJF is what we should have gotten this summer instead of Garbage Trashidy. Of course we get a double camera angle of them saying the same line because nothing can be serious. Imagine this exact thing happening when Stone Cold and The Rock were walking away from each other.

Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express was better than I expected. I like both teams when they are not doing complete spot fests or involved in ridiculous 8/10/12 man stuff. Some silly stuff, but I guess I am numb to most of it now. Finishers should not be kicked out of on free TV ever and seldom on PPV. Sigh. Eddie Kingston is a star and brings an intensity and seriousness to the product. More of that please. Marko needs to die in a fire, of course.

I love Jake and Archer...but is this going anywhere this time? Do we have a plan here? Is he going to lose to Mox and then disappear for weeks on end again? Does a camera person randomly follow them around to alleys?

Glad Matt Hardy is OK. His wife was shooting daggers into his eyes during that promo. Time for a retirement match to put someone over. Gee, maybe Sammy?

OC vs Neon Green dude. Thankfully it was short. Horrible and offensive at all levels.

Chuck Taylor is such a geek. At least I usually believe what Trent says until his talks about his mommy. Considering the Ding Dongs were one of the worst teams in history, it is not surprising at all Chuck knows who they are. They have a lot in common. Trent and Santana should break away and feud while getting rid of the dead weight.

Bucks turned mega face for me by kicking Alex Marvez. The announcers should have celebrated more since they no longer have to deal with him.

Kip is horrible. 75% of this segment was cringe. An actual star shows up and gives a good promo. Why is this star debuting with a geek? Hopefully he squashes the crop top wearing geek and takes the girl. If they make Kip and Miro a tag team I might be done.

Page is a star, but this segment was not what I wanted. I need this to happen in ring.

I really am not sure what to say about this. No one has fallen further than Chris Jericho in six months in all of wrestling history. Now you are selling for Jelly and Sonny. This segment was booked to give Cornette a stroke except he does not even care about it anymore. He is collecting his podcast dollars. The highest paid star in AEW is now going to be in a midcard tag team. Hard to believe this could be happening.

MJF is an awesome promo, but I want him to drop the election stuff. Obviously they are building to MJF vs Wardlow, which neither should be the one to lose.

Moxley in the back again hanging out in some room. OK. No need to get your champ in front of fans or anything.

90% of the FTR thing was great. They laid down the law and let everyone know how it is going forward. Then you have them back down from Luchasaurus and MARKO. Then you had a dumb spot where they allowed the ice to get poured on them.

STARKS might be their next big thing. He is a killer on the stick and I love the pairing with Cage and Taz. Now please do not ruin him.

I am not interested in Nyla stuff. I love Shida but teasing a rematch is not of interest to me.

Kenny finally wore a decent shirt and at least mostly proper jeans. He is just...so...monotone. I..am..ready..to..be..a..single's..star. OK. You need someone to talk for you. His talking has improved but it is still monotonous and makes my eyes glaze over.

I was annoyed at Dustin and Brodie going 15 minutes at first but I did end up really enjoying the match. Dustin is amazing. The Dark Order beat down...eh...hard to care about 90% carnival workers getting moves in on people.

The TBS Cody competition show thing? What in the blue hell is this? Canceled after half a season.

As negative as I might have come across here I give them a 6/10 for this based on the promos that delivered and how bad it was on paper but then turned out OK. Obviously major deductions for three goofs being given time. Remove all that and it would have been a great show.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I watched most of this weeks before getting sidetracked.
> 
> - Opening segment was pretty fun between Chris Jericho and MJF but them walking away calling one another losers kind of breaks that fourth wall.
> 
> ...


Haha


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Moxley in the back again hanging out in some room. OK. No need to get your champ in front of fans or anything.


I'm a big believer that if you're the World Heavyweight Champion even if you're the good guy you should be showing the type of lifestyle that the championship affords you. With the Khan millions that he spends on idiots like Nutella and OC why not have Mox turning up in a hummer or Moxley talking smack at the airport after he's flown in? Hell, if you want to sell him as an "everyman" (Which nobody can relate to because he's a millionaire with a hot, relatively famous wife) why not catch up with Moxley at a car race or leaving a stadium after watching a game? Even at the local bar where he's playing pool and shouting his mates to beers?

Get creative with it, dark room doesn't sell the people on the World Champion being important.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That was a very enjoyable show:

Seeing Miro was awesome of course. Hopefully AEW uses him well.

Both tag matches were fun.

Nice to see Thunder Rosa sticking around for at least one more match. And seeing the NWA Women's Title defended on Dynamite is cool.

Mox vs. Archer at the Anniversary show, makes me think we might get Mox vs. Kenny at Full Gear after all.

I'm glad that they're addressing the finish of the Battle Royale with Kingston after all.

Tay vs. Nyla was good, and the aftermath was interesting. Potentially setting up Shida vs. Nyla II and/or a complication for the Tay/Anna relationship?

The ME was awesome. I was watching Brian Zane's review of Stadium Stampede 1994 today, and Dustin was on that show as well. And all these years later, at age 50, the guy can still go. It's amazing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm a big believer that if you're the World Heavyweight Champion even if you're the good guy you should be showing the type of lifestyle that the championship affords you. With the Khan millions that he spends on idiots like Nutella and OC why not have Mox turning up in a hummer or Moxley talking smack at the airport after he's flown in? Hell, if you want to sell him as an "everyman" (Which nobody can relate to because he's a millionaire with a hot, relatively famous wife) why not catch up with Moxley at a car race or leaving a stadium after watching a game? Even at the local bar where he's playing pool and shouting his mates to beers?
> 
> Get creative with it, dark room doesn't sell the people on the World Champion being important.


He has already been showing up in Shad's Ford GT. Then the next week he is picking the wax out of his ears in the boiler room...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> Hopefully to make Jericho a contender again. or maybe Jericho and Hager climb the tag team ranks. I would not be opposed to this at all.


how right was i


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Enjoyed the jericho mjf interaction. Could have done without the split screen. Still funny.

Hot opener. The right team won. I'm over the lucha bros as a team. That finish confused the fuck out of me. How in the fuck do you accidentally flip piledrive your tag partner? -was it too quick and I missed penta not seeing the reversal? The peacemaker stuff is annoying now. Looks like we might get pac vs Kingston? Why else mention him? 

Matt damage control promo was boring. Oc was actually used correctly. Loved chucks intensity and the ding dongs mention. Ortiz is a special kind of stupid so it made me laugh. Then trent ruined it with his promo. The brawl should be good though. Decent enough promo from Roberts then it was ruined by archer. We get it your psychotic but slow the fuck down when you talk.

I loled at that dork being superkicked

The best man segment sucked until the big reveal I personally loved the promo. @Chip Chipperson this is a guy who deserves to shit on wwe after everything Vince put him through. You remember Monty upsetting you by mentioning your girl? Vince was hell bent on fucking with miros relationship. He has more of a case than ANYONE to be bitter. I genuinely hope he becomes huge to spite that shallow cunt

As far as the pairing goes, as long as its no longer than 90 days I'm good. Any longer than that. The aew fan base will eviscerate aew. There will no longer be an echo chamber.

Sit down interviews were fine.

The tag match was fine. I hated jrs commentary more than anything. SONNY IS A FUCKING DUDE YOU SENILE PRICK. How many fucking times is he going to fuck that up? I like Jericho in the tag division. And it makes biff tolerable 

Nyla existed

Mjf is great, mox is great. Starks is a star! 

The tag celebration sucked. How the fuck can you say there's no slouches in the tag division with luther right fucking there? And the ice bucket was something Vince McMahon would write. Looking forward to the match though. I did also enjoy the shot at the hof. Because fuck pete rose and trump

Main event was a good solid Jim Cornette love fest. 

Solid show. 6.5


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm a big believer that if you're the World Heavyweight Champion even if you're the good guy you should be showing the type of lifestyle that the championship affords you. With the Khan millions that he spends on idiots like Nutella and OC why not have Mox turning up in a hummer or Moxley talking smack at the airport after he's flown in? Hell, if you want to sell him as an "everyman" (Which nobody can relate to because he's a millionaire with a hot, relatively famous wife) why not catch up with Moxley at a car race or leaving a stadium after watching a game? Even at the local bar where he's playing pool and shouting his mates to beers?
> 
> Get creative with it, dark room doesn't sell the people on the World Champion being important.


That would involve Tony actually putting effort into Moxley's booking, which we all know he has no interest in doing so. The guy's championship reign has been built on giving 2 minute backstage promos in Q2 LMFAOOO.

It wouldn't even surprise me if they were to skip Omega's supposed feud with Hangman so they can hotshot him to the title at Full Gear simply because it had been an exact year since Omega's first bout with Moxley.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

A few thoughs:

- I thought Kip cut a good heel promo, he was a dick to Tony, he was then a dick to the 2 guys that came out. In one segment he gave me more reason to hate him than he has 1 year, and Miro's debut was great. Good promo and the crowd is awesome.

- Jericho in tag team is great move. The guy did his stuff for the main event now, worked on getting an over star even more over, now he can work with Hager who doesn't have a feud now, and now we have finally have Jericho feud with Jungle Boy, while the big hosses Luchasaurus/Hager fight as well (they had an interaction a couple of weeks ago on Dark after Hager beat Marko). This feud is inevitable and Jericho is going to make Jungle Boy a star. I can't wait.

Taking all this into consideration, and what happened with the Bucks, Jurassic Express should have beat Bucks at All Out (with Marko's help) and then the Bucks could have turned full blown heels by attacking them after.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Show started good with the MJF/Jericho interview.
Tag match was fun, but I still dont understand the booking in WWE. So Luchas win on dark a couple times and then lose to the team out of the top 5, even if it is The Express.
Then it went downhill for me.
Mox and Archer interviews in some other places than the ring, same schtick, hope this gets some steam.
Liked the Kip promo but not sure why use the best man angle other than make fun of the marriage segments with Rusev and Lana in WWE. And Rusev was very mediocre on the mic and the digs at WWE need to stop, as said in other thread WWE didnt force him to try grabbing the ring...
Tag match with Jericho and Hager was very weird. People complain that other promotions do random stuff and now we get a "feud decider match" in no DQ which ends in "oh hey we now go for the tag titles"...random.
So Matt is actually hurt, maybe has a concussion, as he is not cleared to wrestle...anyways very random promo as well "oh hey I now know what to do with myself, I go for titles"...
Vicky is always fun, Shida also always nice to see.
Hangman and Omega promos were good.
Dont care about Lee/Golddust.

For me, and yes this is just my opinion, crazy right, the show felt forced like hell. On the same level of mediocre than last weeks Dynamite...but hey at the end they will get 1m viewers and everyone will be happy except for us "AEW haters", so...AEW really needs to succeed as otherwise most of the guys will just have to find another job because of all the bridges burnt down.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> The best man segment sucked until the big reveal I personally loved the promo. @Chip Chipperson this is a guy who deserves to shit on wwe after everything Vince put him through. You remember Monty upsetting you by mentioning your girl? Vince was hell bent on fucking with miros relationship. He has more of a case than ANYONE to be bitter. I genuinely hope he becomes huge to spite that shallow cunt


Does WWE force Rusev to stay in WWE after the loss at WM against Cena? And the couple of years after that? I dont think so, Rusev was fine with the money he got. He could have been huge in Japan for 10 years now, he could have gone to TNA or ROH, but he decided to stay in WWE. So why make such a sad promo?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> Does WWE force Rusev to stay in WWE after the loss at WM against Cena? And the couple of years after that? I dont think so, Rusev was fine with the money he got. He could have been huge in Japan for 10 years now, he could have gone to TNA or ROH, but he decided to stay in WWE. So why make such a sad promo?


Well technically, Rusevs contract was up around March 2020. And WWE were signing people to 5 year contracts, no? So in 2015 when Rusev jobbed to Cena, he would’ve been on his new contract. So yes, he wouldn’t have been allowed to go anywhere. In 2015, where could he have gone? TNA? NJPW possibly, but looks like he wanted to stay state side.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> Does WWE force Rusev to stay in WWE after the loss at WM against Cena? And the couple of years after that? I dont think so, Rusev was fine with the money he got. He could have been huge in Japan for 10 years now, he could have gone to TNA or ROH, but he decided to stay in WWE. *So why make such a sad promo?*


Because he didn't know this was going to happen to him when he signed again.



> “And then I was told, ‘Don’t look at the people. Don’t smile. Don’t do this. Don’t do that.’ It’s like, really? Because everything I’m doing, it seems like the people [are] liking it. You know? So why am I getting over and you’re telling me to do the opposite? And I don’t understand it. That’s where we had all the conversations with Vince and he said [about] Rusev Day, ‘They’re just fucking with you, they don’t mean it.’”





> “I was just defeated, man. I was like then what am I doing here?...And when Vince the second time said ‘They’re fucking with you,’ I sat down and said, ‘Vince, we have sold out all of our merchandise. We beat Roman [Reigns], we beat AJ [Styles], we beat everybody.’ He’s like, ‘What do you mean?’ Like, the shirt is sold out, the merch is sold out. He’s like, ‘Well, maybe they didn’t make enough.’
> 
> I’m like, they didn’t make enough shirts? That’s why my shirt is sold out? Not because we’re doing good? Really? You’re gonna [go] with that excuse? Like come on, man. And then he didn’t know what to do. Good guy, bad guy, they couldn’t make up their minds.”


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts on this show:

Jericho & MJF faceoff at the start of Dynamite…more stuff like this to open Dynamite, please!

Protect your spike piledriver, Lucha Bros! Why did Jungle Boy kick out of that?!?

Young Bucks superkicking Marvez was quite random and unprovoked.

Orange Cassidy going over Angelico is not surprising, giving that that AEW just does not take veterans in TH2 seriously, and would rather make slacker OC serious. In a way, this match is a good example of exactly what is wrong with AEW. Maybe TH2 should join Kingston’s stable, considering the dissension that was teased earlier. Or the Dark Order, since all they do is lose. Also, AEW has a ZSJ-type of technician in Angelico and they don’t push him. Why TF not?

Between Matt Hardy’s "I don’t die," and Lance Archer’s "everybody dies," does anyone else feel like a clash between the two is inevitable? Maybe for the TNT title?

Mox acting like Archer is going to be a challenge, when he already took down Archer earlier this year at the Tokyo Dome…Omega can’t take the belt from this guy soon enough. That promo just felt insulting to my intelligence. If its really about the Jake Roberts factor, then that should have been explained better.

With the Moxley vs Archer match set for the Anniversary show, is there a reason the Anniversary show is set for Oct. 14, instead of Oct .7? Concerns about NBA Playoffs in Dynamite`s timeslots still? And why is the match still happening if Eddie Kingston never got eliminated? Shouldn't there be an AEW playoff for that title shot?

Don’t like wedding segments in wrestling. They all turn out the same these days (breaking down into mayhem), and nothing is topping Triple H messing up Test & Stephanie’s wedding anyways. But at least the build to Kip & Penelope's wedding got Miro into the company, so there is at least some positive aspect to it. Is there going to be a match between Brian Pillman Jr & Sabian? Or Pillman Jr & Miro, given Pillman Jr's involvement in this segment?

Glad the MJF2020 campaign crap is over with. MJF didn’t need that - those segments were cheesy - and it only happened because they were following Jim Cornette suggestion of him having his own segment. Now MJF has a Dibiase/Virgil relationship with Wardlow, which is a better fit, but I don’t see lasting long.

Didn’t watch the tag match – I paused it, and then fast forwarded through it – but liked the announcement that Jericho & Hager are going for the tag belts.

I’m actually looking forwards to FTR vs Jurassic Express. And are Serpentico & Luthor really a team, since I've never seen them team on Dynamite before? And why were Reynolds and Silver in the entrance way, and Grayson & Uno nowhere in sight? I can understand why Young Bucks, PnP, Best Friends, Hangman/Omega, Lucha Bros, Butcher & Blade, and TH2 weren’t around for the celebration. But the absence of Grayson and Uno is an odd omission.

So we are headed for another Nyla Rose vs Shida encounter. Would have thought Shida vs Swole was up next. And the Tay Conti/Dark Order recruitment storyline was continued exclusively on social media, why?

While informative to know that Omega is heading back into singles, I’m not sure if I’m feeling Omega delivering sit down interviews like he is in a documentary. The promos he delivered in NJPW, while feeling like an anime persona, actually felt more of a wrestling character that this white bread stuff he’s doing. Makes his seem unremarkable. Adam Page had a more interesting sit down interview with Schiavone.

The main event featured two guys over the age of 40. Is this AEW or WWE? Or have we traveled back in time to the days of WCW Nitro?

Where TF is Warhorse?

This show just left a lot of questions.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This was so mediocre. THIS is how you bring Rusev in by him being the best man at a wedding. Poor guy he wanted to get away from the silly WWE storylines. Jericho and Hagar get embarrased by SS and Janella. Dustin was the only good thing. Alright I'm gonna take a break for a while from this show.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

That’s enough for me, I can’t dedicate any more of my time to this rubbish.

The fallout of Kenny’s exit at All out is a backstage promo (the 4th of the night) saying he wants to do his own thing. At least he wasn’t in his peach shorts. I’m a Kenny fan but this was fucking pathetic. He should’ve just knocked Hangman out with a chair at all out and said ‘fuck you for costing my friends a title shot and costing me my title’.

Then, instead of debuting arguably the 3rd most well known star on their roster in Miro (behind Mox and Jericho) as 21 in the CBR, they debut him in a segment with lower card Kip ‘crop top’ Sabian. The pop for Miro at All out would’ve been huge, instead we got shooting star guy. Who ever decided that should be fired.

Now we have MJF and Wardlow feuding which is too soon as they haven’t even achieved anything of note together. They should be feuding over a title after MJF held it for a while. 

Next, the demo slob decides he now wants to go after the tag titles. Great, just what the “greatest tag division on the planet” needs is another tag team made of 2 singles stars as we haven’t had enough of that over the last year.

Then Dick and Twat Jackson super kick a guy because “that’s a heel thing to do” and now they’re heels.

Brodie then gets taken to the limit (in a good match) by the 51 year old brother of the 2nd most protected wrestler on the roster (behind Mox) who got squashed in 3 minutes a few weeks earlier. Meanwhile, after weeks of having to suffer Cody’s open challenge shit, he’s decided to just fuck off and do something to get more attention for himself. What a guy.

We also have FTR reduced to WWE comedy bullshit with the cooler box and being chased out the ring by Marko fucking Stunt.

Finally, the fall out show of your first post Covid PPV has the following people on it:

Angelico (ZSJ rip off)
Sonny Kiss
Janela
Chuck Taylor
Ortiz 
Stunt
Luther 
Kip Sabian

but they can’t find room for their industry shocking FTW champion, Brian Cage.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> That’s enough for me, I can’t dedicate any more of my time to this rubbish.
> 
> The fallout of Kenny’s exit at All out is a backstage promo (the 4th of the night) saying he wants to do his own thing. At least he wasn’t in his peach shorts. I’m a Kenny fan but this was fucking pathetic. He should’ve just knocked Hangman out with a chair at all out and said ‘fuck you for costing my friends a title shot and costing me my title’.
> 
> ...


IKR what the fuck was that with Omega? Has this company have any balls? He should have hammered Page with a chair. It's like they kill any heat, pop or excitement in storylines.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Well technically, Rusevs contract was up around March 2020. And WWE were signing people to 5 year contracts, no? So in 2015 when Rusev jobbed to Cena, he would’ve been on his new contract. So yes, he wouldn’t have been allowed to go anywhere. In 2015, where could he have gone? TNA? NJPW possibly, but looks like he wanted to stay state side.


But that is what I am saying, he could have left, but he decided to stay. No one forced him to stay in WWE and sign a 5 year contract. If he is so passionate about his work, why not choose a partner who pays less, but handles him like a star, like TNA or ROH, both US promotions and both had television deals. So I can understand that he was frustrated with what happend with him, but again no one forced him to resign, so he choose the money.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Because he didn't know this was going to happen to him when he signed again.


Valid points, still he was treated strange from the beginning. And of course he could be mad, though I really dont know if we have to believe every word here, although he is talking about VKM. Anyways, he knew signing a new 5 year contract he would have the risk of things getting worth, not definding how he was treated, but just want to point out no one forced him back then, he could have gone to any other promotion and be the top dog, but he stayed.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dynamite delivers ... a bad Dynamite is still good ... this was a good Dynamite, so that’s great


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> IKR what the fuck was that with Omega? Has this company have any balls? He should have hammered Page with a chair. It's like they kill any heat, pop or excitement in storylines.


It’s now clear to me that they don’t know how to book a serious, interesting and consistent show.

They basically just paper over the cracks with long matches, spot fests and comedy segments and think the fans won’t notice.

They also don’t have the bollocks to tell people like Janela and Stunt that they don’t belong on national TV so they shoehorn them in multi man matches or feuds where they don’t belong and it brings the product/show down to their level.

There was no better time than All Out to turn Omega, now he’s just characterless again and saying he wants to do his own thing. How exciting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

OC is hella over / big pop

one of the only matches they were consistently cheering throughout to some degree


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> But that is what I am saying, he could have left, but he decided to stay. No one forced him to stay in WWE and sign a 5 year contract. If he is so passionate about his work, why not choose a partner who pays less, but handles him like a star, like TNA or ROH, both US promotions and both had television deals. So I can understand that he was frustrated with what happend with him, but again no one forced him to resign, so he choose the money.


i don’t think he would’ve predicted that WWE would want him to play a cuck in 5 years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Miro has experience with weddings


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

One more thing.

I was low-key hoping Matt would shit on the fans, but I after I saw how over he actually was when he started talking I said no.
If he wasn't that over, I would have liked him to come out, especially since Rebecca is there and she's a natural heel to hardcore fans, and be mad at the fans "Who the fuck do you think I am? Do you think I am so fragile? Do you have any idea what I've been through? I'm ashamed to have fans who are a bunch pussies that think this fall would hurt me". 

But, there's time for heel Matt.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm a big believer that if you're the World Heavyweight Champion even if you're the good guy you should be showing the type of lifestyle that the championship affords you. With the Khan millions that he spends on idiots like Nutella and OC why not have Mox turning up in a hummer or Moxley talking smack at the airport after he's flown in? Hell, if you want to sell him as an "everyman" (Which nobody can relate to because he's a millionaire with a hot, relatively famous wife) why not catch up with Moxley at a car race or leaving a stadium after watching a game? Even at the local bar where he's playing pool and shouting his mates to beers?
> 
> Get creative with it, dark room doesn't sell the people on the World Champion being important.


He buys his sunnies from the servo, mate. There's just nothing cool about this guy whatsoever.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just watched the show:

- Interesting start with the MJF/Jericho promo - great chemistry between the two. I would definitely love to see a face Jericho in the future after a long break go up against top heel MJF and whilst you'll get _those_ guys say it won't matter too much as Jericho seems to put everyone over nowadays but that would be a great scalp for MJF.

- Was actually surprised Jungle Express won in all honesty - Really looking forward to FTR vs Jungle Express. I think it'll be one hell of a match though, could be reminiscent of some of the FTR classics in NXT when they would go up against American Alpha or Enzo/Cass. Do wonder if Jungle Express manage to get an upset win next week to get a shot at the belts or they just put on a great match but fall short. 

- Kingstons promo was great afterwards too. Like the fact he addressed that PAC was absent. Can definitely see PAC confronting him at some point. Also mentioned Allie indirectly to the Blade, wonder if that'll be revisited soon. LOVE the fact that he also mentioned he wasn't eliminated from the battle royal. A few of us pointed that out at All Out when he clearly didn't go over the top rope.

- Can't wait to see Moxley/Archer just because I loved the match they had at the Tokyo Dome. Lance Archer is definitely going to turn round one of these weeks and just beat the shit out of Roberts for saying weird shit all the time.

- Really enjoyed the Matt Hardy segment. Nipped his injuries, concerns and fans concerns all in the bud in one promo. Fans gave him a great response too.

- MIRROOOOOOOO. Buzzing. Loved that pop for my boy. 

- Sit down with Page was a good way to go - his arc really is the best thing on the show and in all honesty, for me, the best storyline I've witnessed in wrestling in a very very long time. “I know I’m bone and blood like everyone else but I feel like I’m head to toe poison” was a really good line. There was so much sadness in his voice. He's playing his part to perfection, knocking it out of the park everytime he is on screen. His redemption arc is going to be fucking amazing.

- Didn't care for the tag match but I like that Jericho/Hager will at least be doing something in the tag division. Interesting that it's Jericho and Hager though and not Jericho and Sammy who have teamed plenty of times before.... I assume this is a way about ending the Inner Circle. Possibly lead to a Sammy Guevara face turn perhaps?

- MJF/Wardlow animosity. Great segment, can't wait to see how this one unfolds. Get that in front of a live audience please and show us how the crowd reacts, they really have something with Wardlow.

- FTR just being dicks to the whole tag division. They look great in suits holding those belts though.

- Starks is top tier. Really is. GREAT fucking promo. Probably the best one of the whole night. He's going to be such a star for this company. Really actually looking forward to Starks vs. Darby to be honest. Really really want Starks to win. Darby will obviously win but it should be a great match and won't harm Starks at all.

- Tay is a good pick up for the womens division. Shida/Nyla II would be fine - but man, I'd much rather Shida vs. Thunder Rosa II

- Must admit, regarding Omegas promo, I loved that he didn't really mention or care about Page. He's just done with it all and is moving on as a singles competitor. There is no need for them to feud as singles competitors. It always needed to be saved until Omega was at least champion and it's going to be great once it does happen.

- Great main event with Brodie/Dustin too. Do wonder where Brodie goes from here though in terms of feuds for the belt. 


Overall, a really good post-PPV Dynamite in my opinion. We saw the end of many stories coming out of the PPV. The end of MJF and his campaign, Matt/Sammy is over. It looks like Jericho/OC is pretty much over. Of course FTR now have the belts etc etc.

And I am really looking forward to next weeks show - So glad to see Thunder Rosa back. Really hope we get Thunder Rosa vs. Shida II at some point with Thunder Rosa potentially winning and having the third match with both belts on the line!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> i don’t think he would’ve predicted that WWE would want him to play a cuck in 5 years.


But we should both agree this happend when it was clear for WWE that he would leave (I guess Meltzer reported that they did it out of pitty). And I can understand his frustration, no doubt about that, but then again dont sign 5 year contracts with a company who treated you badly from the day after you got feed to John Cena.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> But we should both agree this happend when it was clear for WWE that he would leave (I guess Meltzer reported that they did it out of pitty). And I can understand his frustration, no doubt about that, but then again dont sign 5 year contracts with a company who treated you badly from the day after you got feed to John Cena.


John Cena was the top star in WWE. It's not a bad thing to be beaten by Cena at all.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> John Cena was the top star in WWE. It's not a bad thing to be beaten by Cena at all.


I remember everyone in here moaning about the result and the way Super Cena won (and I agree that Rusev back then should have won) and people saying "he should leave, he deserves better". Anyways let the people discuss this weeks Dynamite.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miro's debut is a little odd as right off the bad, he's more of a comedy gimmick. I'll give it a chance though. 

Also, I'm fine with AEW and Cody having outside projects and cross promoting. That's fine and expected. However, it was a bit of a misfire to hype a major announcement from Cody, and then in the end have it be completely unrelated to AEW storylines, especially since this is the first time we've seen Cody since the massive beat down from Brodie. 

I am intrigued by the direction of The Elite. I mean if you look at it, Omega was supposed to be the Ace...and that didn't happen. The Bucks were supposed to be the top tag team...and they never won the titles. Cody was supposed to be World Champion...and he can't even go for it, and then of course Hangman fell to the wayside. This episode made me intrigued of a massive heel turn for The Elite. We'll see where it goes. 

The opening bit with Jericho and MJF was great. Makes me excited for a feud between the two, though that will have to wait while Jericho and Hager go into the Tag Team Ranks. 

Dustin and Brodie had a good match too. Its amazing the things Dustin can do at his age and size. Incredible.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good show. The title match was pretty great. Jurassic/Lucha Bros was good. The FTR stuff was good, they needed something like that. I love the idea of a Jericho/Hager tag team. Mox and Jake were both good promos, now i hope things really pick up, they just seem like a good match up. I find the elite stuff interesting, like I’m not quite sure how’s all that’s gonna end. I never paid Rusev much attention but seems to be a good signing for them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Solid show. Didn't care for the comedy bits, but overall pretty good stuff.

FTR and Tully are great.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> Does WWE force Rusev to stay in WWE after the loss at WM against Cena? And the couple of years after that? I dont think so, Rusev was fine with the money he got. He could have been huge in Japan for 10 years now, he could have gone to TNA or ROH, but he decided to stay in WWE. So why make such a sad promo?


Cause of his missus. If you love someone enough you do shitty things for them like dancing or watching reality tv until they finally notice you're dying inside and release you from your burden.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Full Show Review:

GREAT show last night, I wish I could've seen it live! 

-I loved how they opened the show with Jericho and MJF both arriving at the arena. Both losers at All Out. Little segments like this between stars that aren't feuding have always been great in the past. This little segment got me ready for the show.

-Jurassic Express vs Lucha Bros was pretty good. I'm happy that JE got the win here. Looks like their push has definitely been renewed now that AEW can hear that Luchasaurus is still very much over from the crowd reactions. Lucha Bros are entangled in a storyline with Eddie Kingston that speaks on their "losing" ways and how they should be higher in the company, so this loss doesn't really hurt them. They can certainly bounce right back up the ranks later. Eddie Kingston's promo after was good as always. I liked the little mention of PAC to the Lucha Bros. Death Triangle baby! I can't wait for him to return. This roster is so damn awesome without PAC, especially with Miro being added, so imagine the level it will be at when PAC finally returns. Holy shit man. 

-Decent little promo from Archer and Jake the Snake. Looks like Archer vs Moxley is set for the Anniversary show like I predicted before All Out. I don't know if AEW does the shocking Anniversary show moment of having Archer beat Moxley, or if they just have Moxley retain. I hope they have Archer's next feud lined up for him after though should he lose.

-Glad to hear that Matt Hardy is OK! Was a nice touch to have Reby and his kid come to the show to show support. Especially after all of Reby's anger over social media. Good to see that cooler heads have prevailed. I am expecting Matt to probably be out until the Anniversary show just making sure his head is 100% right. 

-OC vs Angelico was okay. Nice and quick. Makes sense to give OC a quick win after All Out. The Santana and Ortiz beat down after sets up a Parking Lot Brawl next week with Best Friends. They should have done this at All Out, but AEW likes to make Dynamite feel important most of the time too so I am fine with it. Should be awesome. I'm expecting some guys to go through some glass windshields. 

-I loved the Young Bucks super-kicking Alex Marvez and getting fined $5000 each by Tony Khan. I guess they are going to align with Kenny? Definitely looking like a heel turn is being put in place for them, but maybe they're just pissed and will be remaining as babyfaces. We'll see. 

-MIRO IS HERE!!! This segment was great. Welcoming debut for Miro as he was introduced as Kip's best man. I like the pairing and I like that they are not immediately inserting him in the main event scene. Miro can have some straight up bangers with so many guys in that mid-card. He really is a great acquisition. He takes the possibilities to even greater heights and his addition really makes AEW's roster and match scenarios even more phenomenal. Good promo from Miro, sounded passionate and charismatic in tone/body language. Miro will be over AF with the AEW audience. Twice this guy has gotten over on his own merit and now he is in a place where he's allowed to STAY over. Looking forward to his run. 

-Hangman and Omega's sit down interviews were both awesome. Hangman still thinks that Omega would be willing to get the team back together and go back after the tag titles, but little does he realize that Omega is done with him. I love how Omega touched on the fact that he has been holding himself back for a year and not being that main event superstar that the world wanted him to be. Now he's back to being a singles star. Hangman has lost all of his friends and I'm intrigued to see where this leads. Last night, they went their separate ways and next week Hangman is alone in action. Hangman and Omega are now both singles guys. This is gonna be SO good for AEW and for the quality of Dynamite on a weekly basis. I'm thinking that they may hold off on Hangman vs Omega for now and just have them not interact. Omega may turn heel or revert back to the Cleaner, but I think his path for Full Gear is Moxley and the AEW World Title. Have him turn on Moxley instead of Hangman. THEN, he can feud with Hangman for the gold, making their feud that much more important. So no "Omega attacking Hangman" or vice versa is happening. Not yet at least. Great interviews from both guys and really develops things as far as their future relationship.

-The No DQ tag match wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Kiss got a little too much offense, but I'm glad that the Inner Circle won. Jericho's promo after the match was the main part of the angle. I'm glad we're not getting a Jericho vs Kiss feud. We were all freaking out thinking that Jericho would put us through some bottom of the barrel shit but looks like we were wrong. The alternative of Jericho and Hager being a tag team is so much better. Jericho and Hager are both directionless and Jericho wanting tag gold makes those titles feel even more important. Everyone's gunning for FTR. This is the right move for both guys seeing as they want to keep Jericho heel. 

-Really good backstage segment from MJF. Glad to see he is dropping the campaign angle and just being MJF again. This tension is rising between him and Wardlow and it's gonna boil over pretty soon I think. Wardlow is gonna be a star for sure, but I would wait to break them up until sometime after Revolution next year.

-Good promo from Moxley like always. Talked about Archer and how much of a threat he is. Straight to the point. We got 4 weeks of build to the Ann. show, should be a good one. They had a great match in Japan, so I'm sure they're gonna tear the house down on the TV special.

-VERY good FTR Tag team celebration segment. Nice shots at both SCU and PP. Tully cut a really good promo too. I like that FTR is showing more personality now. They're getting a lot more confident on the mic. FTR vs Jurassic Express is gonna be great next week. 

-Another great promo from Ricky Starks. The guy can talk and he has really been growing on me. I would keep building Darby vs Starks until the Ann. show as well. 

-Tay Conti vs Nyla Rose was good. I am a fan of Tay Conti, especially after her great showing during the tag tournament. I like the girl's offense and look. Gorgeous brazilian chick that really helps their women's roster. Good signing. Shida coming out to help Conti sets up Shida vs Rose at the Ann. show I would assume.

-Awesome main event between Brodie and Dustin. Dustin can still go at almost 50 years old. This match was heavy hitting and physical. It was kind of weird that Dustin got more offense in on Brodie than Cody did, but it just comes down to how you think about it. Its like when your favorite sports team blows out one of the best teams in the league and shuts them out, but then struggles against a lower tier team the following game. Same thing here. Brodie was on another level the night he squashed Cody and was dialed in and focused. Tonight, he struggled a little bit. And we got a damn good main event out of it. Both guys looked great here and the extra touch with QT being dragged out was good too.

*Overall: 8/10 *

This was a very promo heavy show and the flow was seamless all night. Everything just clicked really well from one segment to the next. SO MUCH happened and got developed. Matches weren't that great outside of the main event, but the angles and promos made up for it. Next week looks FUCKIN STACKED. 

We got:
Best Friends vs Santana/Ortiz Parking Lot Brawl
Ivelisse vs Thunder Rosa
FTR vs Jurassic Express
Jericho/Hager vs Private Party
Hangman vs Kazarian
MJF in action

We will get some Archer/Mox stuff and more Omega probably. That has the makings of a phenomenal show. The build to the Anniversary show looks to be going great so far. Right after that they have to build to Full Gear 4 weeks later, so its full speed ahead for a while hopefully. With Becky Lynch being my #1 female talent, Ivelisse and Thunder Rosa are #2 and #3, so their match next week is a little bit of a women's dream match for me. Stoked to see more Thunder Rosa in AEW. The parking lot brawl should be great and I am looking forward to Hangman kicking off his singles run against Kaz. FTR vs JE should be awesome too. Can't wait. Really good show tonight and great bounce back from last week's dud.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Just saw the Cody thing on AEW's Twitter. Quick question: Is TBS a big deal in America? Could this help Cody become more of a mainstream star and bring new faces to AEW?
> 
> According to Variety, the entire season (10 episodes) has already been filmed.


It's a major cable network and another station owned by Turner like TNT.It could help I suppose but it's not a wrestling show he's just a judge.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

If Archer is facing Mox on the anniversary show and they don't swerve us, who is the Full Gear challenger?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Bubz said:


> Really fun show tonight. I'm liking the builds and all the promo time. Looking forward to the coming weeks to see anything with Omega, Hangman, FTR, Bucks etc. That's how you write wrestling characters that get you to want to tune in each week to see how they develop.


Bucks are solo now , hangman will most likely go solo, and omega outright stated he is going solo and fucking off from the tag division. So the story is effectively over at least for now. 
Ftr vs bucks is the next long term program I guess


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> If Archer is facing Mox on the anniversary show and they don't swerve us, who is the Full Gear challenger?


Hopefully MJF again. MJF is dead set on getting another title shot, and with the way that match ended, it's clear that the feud isn't over.

This was the best feud AEW has had to date, so it would be wise to continue it. If they do so, you'd have to imagine that MJF would get the win. No one can say he's not ready after All Out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> If Archer is facing Mox on the anniversary show and they don't swerve us, who is the Full Gear challenger?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303867895160737793
Soooo....who's going to be Darby Allin's future tag partner? I mean Starks couldn't make it any more obvious could he that Allin is going to be getting a running buddy for this feud. 

It will probably have to be a bigger guy given Starks is with Cage. On the roster the only fit is potentially Lance Archer as he's had face offs with Cage and his mentality and Jake Roberts might be somewhat aligned with Allin's.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Much better show than last week that is for sure.

Heavy promo based show with main even being the only good match on the show. The opener was decent enough.

But for me there are stupid things being done on the show, featuring trash that has no place to be on the show and cheap comedy that is holding the show back to be great.

Its like TK and the elite want everything on the show to cater to all types of sections of the audience. Sorry but that aint gona work.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303867895160737793
> Soooo....who's going to be Darby Allin's future tag partner? I mean Starks couldn't make it any more obvious could he that Allin is going to be getting a running buddy for this feud.
> 
> It will probably have to be a bigger guy given Starks is with Cage. On the roster the only fit is potentially Lance Archer as he's had face offs with Cage and his mentality and Jake Roberts might be somewhat aligned with Allin's.


Also, Lance has filmed vignettes at Darby's property. (And I think Darby might actually be the one that directs them?)

This is a good call!

I just thought of a great spot. Starks is on the ramp talking shit about Darby, then Archer hurls Darby through the entrance way like a "young boy" torpedo at Starks and Cage


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega didn’t need to hit Page at All Out. That is still his friend, but Page fucked up. Now Omega is just done with him, but Page still wants things to be the same.

So, the story evolves from the drunk emo who just wants to be left alone to one of the beligerent drunk at the party who refuses respect others’ space. No one wants to be around the drunk who has already caused a scene, but he is still ultimately a drunk that is now beligerently apologetic.

“I’m so sorry, bro! I love you, man! We’re like brothers! We shouldn’t be fighting! You forgive me, right!?”

And that continues until someone tries of this drunk buffoon hanging on their shoulder, following them when they try to walk away from the convo, apologizing, and they eventually have to knock him out.

Page is not going to respect Kenny’s wishes, showing up at ringside or the back, and is going to be laid out for it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PS> have we seen Wrestling’s first tag team breakup with nobody turning on the other?

They’ve kinda just decided to let things go

Well.... Kenny has

But i would not be shocked to not see them interact for a year until Kenny wins the Title and Hangman comes hunting for him

then it can all boil over again

we’ll see


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303867895160737793
> Soooo....who's going to be Darby Allin's future tag partner? I mean Starks couldn't make it any more obvious could he that Allin is going to be getting a running buddy for this feud.
> 
> It will probably have to be a bigger guy given Starks is with Cage. On the roster the only fit is potentially Lance Archer as he's had face offs with Cage and his mentality and Jake Roberts might be somewhat aligned with Allin's.


That.... is a good call


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I was no able to get home until late last night and have not seen the show yet, Is it work it ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> I was no able to get home until late last night and have not seen the show yet, Is it work it ?


Yes. Promo heavy show with a good main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> I was no able to get home until late last night and have not seen the show yet, Is it work it ?


Yes


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I really enjoyed how promo heavy the episode was. I get very bored by all the tag matches and tend to fast forward, so this was refreshing. Everyone delivered with their promos as well. And it finally feels like we're building to interesting angles. The crowd being back seems to be what they were waiting for to progress the storylines.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s now clear to me that they don’t know how to book a serious, interesting and consistent show.
> 
> They basically just paper over the cracks with long matches, spot fests and comedy segments and think the fans won’t notice.
> 
> ...


They had Sonny Kiss knocked Hager the fuck out! I cannot believe it! 😂 This company. 

About Omega, I'm beginning to think it's him that just do not want to go all out and make something of himself. He just wants to shill. That's the problem with talent having too much power and money. Same happened with Nash in WCW. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC is hella over / big pop
> 
> one of the only matches they were consistently cheering throughout to some degree


But that's not good. AEW should grow and get away from these sort of fans as fast as people. The geeks that are into comedy indy wrestling.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> But that's not good. AEW should grow and get away from these sort of fans as fast as people. The geeks that are into comedy indy wrestling.


Such a stupid comment....


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Such a stupid comment....


 Right back at you. If you want to be successful aim for the big audience, not the small niche that's gonna like these indy-type acts.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Overall the show sucked. I dont know why the TNT title is main eventing constantly and why Lance and Mox aren't in a main event match. Miros promo was decent but honestly this show was mostly unbearable. I'm looking forward to the parking lot brawl next week though.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What is the new Best Friends shirt referencing?

Is is an album cover ? Beastie Boys??


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Anyone watch the All Out Media Scrum?
> See the face khan made when the journalist mentioned that Kingston was last eliminated from the CR!? It's around the 40:00 mark
> 
> No way is that story over, Kingston is not gonna be happy that he was unfairly eliminated - he will interrupt Mox


Close!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Right back at you. If you want to be successful aim for the big audience, not the small niche that's gonna like these indy-type acts.


because we know comedies never makes money.... oh.... wait

plus, OC is not a comedy character

he is a character, that employs a comedy spot

like Iron Man throwing funny one-liners

how grown-ass men can‘t make this distinction is the real travesty


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Was a good show, less wrestling and more promos for once, liked how page and Kenny are on different wave lengths, Bucks fined five grand a piece for supekicking marvez, didn't enjoy the main event, as much as Dustin is good, it just didn't work as Brodie Is shit, I actually liked the lucha bros v JE ( no really ) that should of been much higher up the card, it I still what is, Eddie best promo of the night, with that sly dig at my man PAC, penta and fenix teasing a rift, was great. MJF and Wardlow have a bit of confrontation, which we nearly got Wardlow slapping the shit outta Max's mouth, hope Wardlow gets a big push, he has money wrote alll over him, then the loudest pop in my house, which woke my lady, two dogs and her mate n bf in the next room, MIRO on AEW, fuck I was jumping around like a lunatic, what he said about the glass ceiling and the imaginary brass rings, was cool AF, im still confused he is a face, tweeter or heel? As Kip is a heel, only thing I didn't get, but I guess we will find out, be cool if he takes sexy Penelope off Kip at his wedding, what's the reference to best man? I get he is kips best man, but the actual term for his gimmick?

7.5/10


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Was a good show, less wrestling and more promos for once, liked how page and Kenny are on different wave lengths, Bucks fined five grand a piece for supekicking marvez, didn't enjoy the main event, as much as Dustin is good, it just didn't work as Brodie Is shit, I actually liked the lucha bros v JE ( no really ) that should of been much higher up the card, it I still what is, Eddie best promo of the night, with that sly dig at my man PAC, penta and fenix teasing a rift, was great. MJF and Wardlow have a bit of confrontation, which we nearly got Wardlow slapping the shit outta Max's mouth, hope Wardlow gets a big push, he has money wrote alll over him, then the loudest pop in my house, which woke my lady, two dogs and her mate n bf in the next room, MIRO on AEW, fuck I was jumping around like a lunatic, what he said about the glass ceiling and the imaginary brass rings, was cool AF, im still confused he is a face, tweeter or heel? As Kip is a heel, only thing I didn't get, but I guess we will find out, be cool if he takes sexy Penelope off Kip at his wedding, what's the reference to best man? I get he is kips best man, but the actual term for his gimmick?
> 
> 7.5/10


he’s ‘the best man’

ie> the best at everything

twitch, gaming, youtube and smashing fools and wrestling


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s ‘the best man’
> 
> ie> the best at everything
> 
> twitch, gaming, youtube and smashing fools and wrestling


Sweet bro,thanks for the clarity. Just tweeted you,msgme when u can. Is he a tweener like Moxley?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Am I the only one willing to say that Eddie Kingston may have great energy, but he’s got to stop giving a Fast & Furious-esque Vin Diesel promo screaming about family?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Am I the only one willing to say that Eddie Kingston may have great energy, but he’s got to stop giving a Fast & Furious-esque Vin Diesel promo screaming about family?


Lol I didn't think about it that way, he probably won't be with them long honestly...it seems like he's playing them with the winks, especially if PAC comes back and they reform Death Triangle


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SUE IS THE BEST!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304461474870571008


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> SUE IS THE BEST!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304461474870571008


I know I bitch about comedy, but goddamn Trent is good. He plays the lovable loser very well. Just like during the Countdown to All Out special, everyone is guaranteeing they’ll win, and they get to him and he’s just like, “I know everyone is probably guaranteeing victory, but how do you do that? You literally can’t know if you’re going to win. There’s 21 people in there.”

Dude plays the part well.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Trent isnt too bad, Chuck Taylor is that bad he makes he partner look like Kobashi

Love Hybrid2 with Angelico doing something different, some of us still enjoy submission and grappling(!) The annoying music and dancing is fine by me, they are meant to be annoying and cocky

Dustin is great, I still recall with fondness his bloody battles with Austin in 1992 nearly 30 years later he can still work a great match and get you emotionally involved


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm watching this episode currently. The good so far is that they opened with a segment with Jericho and MJF, shortly followed with a high paced opener with the Lucha Bros, teased the face turn for Fenix, kept the OC match short and have focused on getting in a lot more segments on this episode (getting a lot more talent on screen and moving stories forward).

The only bad thing for me so far is that they booked a parking lot brawl next week. They have learned absolutely zero about how they f'd up their PPV and almost killed Matt Hardy on Saturday. Everything that Matt Hardy just said in his promo about caring that the fans are worried about the health of the wrestlers just got turned to a keg full of bullshit with this booking.

Continued:

Jericho/Hager vs Kiss/Janela - There was no need for this garbage in the match. If you need garbage, then you haven't got heat to begin with. Make the match a four-way with Best Friends and PnP, and create some drama by having the Inner Circle wrestle each other.

Women's match- The women's match was basically edited out of the show in the second hour. They took a three minute break in a five and a half minute match. That is needless. Take the break before or after the match. The match doesn't run long enough to warrant a break. This is either poor time keeping or intentional sabotage. They wrestled for about 1.5 minutes, went to break, and came back for about 70 seconds.

Third update:

Omega- They butchered the handling of Omega's turn tonight. Omega should have walked out of All Out like he did and said nothing for weeks until he joined up with some outsiders, started jumping AEW guys and came out in his Cleaner character with the over the top promos and clothing. There should be no explanation-- he should just come out and say, "Screw everyone, I'm here for the money and the platinum."

Anniversary show booking- This forum was spot-on in predicting a world title match on the anniversary show. I had suggested Penta, but they are going to with Archer. What we need between now and then is a tag main event with Mox and a partner vs Archer and a partner.

Final verdict- The first hour was strong, but the second hour fell apart.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because we know comedies never makes money.... oh.... wait
> 
> plus, OC is not a comedy character
> 
> ...


He's not Iron Man. Iron Man is the best super-hero in the World. He's a genius. Tony thinks about finding solutions and fixing problems every seconds of his life. He deserves saying a few funny one liners from time to time. OC is like someone that has taken one joke a little too far into a "make a wrestler" in his spare time. He's just a gimmick. It would be fine if he was just the Disco Inferno of AEW but they thinks he's a sensation just cause the geeks like him. Remember when the movie "Snakes on a Plane" was the buzz of the internet? Well it bombed hard in theaters. Cause you cannot place your bets on in-jokes.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because we know comedies never makes money.... oh.... wait
> 
> plus, OC is not a comedy character
> 
> ...


OC is not a comedy character.

I’ve truly seen it all in this section.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> He's not Iron Man. Iron Man is the best super-hero in the World. He's a genius. Tony thinks about finding solutions and fixing problems every seconds of his life. He deserves saying a few funny one liners from time to time. OC is like someone that has taken one joke a little too far into a "make a wrestler" in his spare time. He's just a gimmick. It would be fine if he was just the Disco Inferno of AEW but they thinks he's a sensation just cause the geeks like him. Remember when the movie "Snakes on a Plane" was the buzz of the internet? Well it bombed hard in theaters. Cause you cannot place your bets on in-jokes.


Talks about geeks in the same sentence he sucks off a comic book.

Woof.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Talks about geeks in the same sentence he sucks off a comic book.
> 
> Woof.


Pretty sure it's the previous poster that mentioned Iron Man first IN THE MOVIE, not comics. Go back to school, boy.

Meow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Pretty sure it's the previous poster that mentioned Iron Man IN THE MOVIE. Go back to school, boy.


Did Iron Man not originate from a comic book? Or are you as fucking dumb as your posts make you out to be? 

You fucking pup.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Did Iron Man not originate from a comic book? Or are you as fucking dumb as your posts make you out to be?
> 
> You fucking pup.


Ask the previous poster, HE brought up Iron Man, not me! Can't you even read?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Ask the previous poster, HE brought up Iron Man, not me! Can't you even read?


Where in any of my posts did I say it was you brought up Iron Man?

I specifically mentioned you were sucking off a comic book character whilst calling people geeks.

Or are you now saying you didn't mention Iron Man in the post that I quoted of you mentioning Iron Man? 

Pup.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow. Erik coming out all guns blazing tonight. You're usually one of the calmer ones.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Where in any of my posts did I say it was you brought up Iron Man?
> 
> I specifically mentioned you were sucking off a comic book character whilst calling people geeks.
> 
> Pup.


But I don't read comics, it might as well be James Bond to me. So keep sucking off OC, kid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> But I don't read comics, it might as well be James Bond to me. So keep sucking off OC, kid.


Find me one post where I've sucked OC off and I'll stop referring to you as a fucking geek. 

Now run along, pup.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Find me one post where I've sucked OC off and I'll stop referring to you as a fucking geek.
> 
> Now run along, pup.


Come on, It's all over your mouth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Come on, It's all over your mouth.


Ah right, so you can't. Thought not. 

Never mind puppy.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Ah right, so you can't. Thought not.
> 
> Never mind puppy.


You have wet dreams of his pockets every night. You know it. He let you put your hands in it. Admit it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik, I don't want to face your scorn but I have to agree with my buddy Wolf Mark in that you do really really love OC and always defend him.

Or maybe all the loyalists just blend together and I'm thinking about Pippen or LifeInCattleClass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I love OC so much that my man has fantasised me having a wet dream over him.

Yet not a single person can find proof of it despite me laying down said challenge.

Funny that.

Or is finding a post wasting even more energy than bashing a TV show you tune into watch and comment on each week, for free?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I mean I apologize for my rudeness earlier but there's a difference in geekness about liking a dork like OC and a movie character from a Billion box office franchise.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I mean I apologize for my rudeness earlier but there's a difference in geekness about liking a dork like OC and a movie character from a Billion box office franchise.


Theres nothing wrong with liking a comic book character and I haven't once said there was. I called you out on the hypocrisy of calling a poster a geek.

Again, it shouldn't be hard to find a post to prove your theory that I love OC should it? 

I'm waiting.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Theres nothing wrong with liking a comic book character and I haven't once said there was. I called you out on the hypocrisy of calling a poster a geek.


Re-read my previous post. There's a difference between indy geek fans that likes OC and garbage stuff like that to a mainstream movie character like Iron Man that is loved by millions. People that watch Iron Man movies are the general population. It's not hypocrisy. That is just fact and logic and numbers. That's what I'm saying, AEW should aim higher to get the general populace.



> Again, it shouldn't be hard to find a post to prove your theory that I love OC should it?
> 
> I'm waiting.


I don't really care what you dream about, bro. Different strokes for different folks. 😁


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Re-read my previous post. There's a difference between indy geek fans that likes OC and garbage stuff like that to a mainstream movie character like Iron Man that is loved by millions. People that watch Iron Man movies are the general population. It's not hypocrisy. That is just fact and logic and numbers. That's what I'm saying, AEW should aim higher to get the general populace.


That's called opinion.

*opinion
/əˈpɪnjən/

noun

a view or judgement formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.*

To me, anyone over a certain age who likes comic books or films depicting comic book heroes are geeks. Nothing wrong with that of course, everyone is entitled to like what they like - difference between you and I in this whole discussion though, is that I have proved you admire Iron Man and to me you are a geek of the highest order. When it comes to you proving that I 'love' OC, you cannot find said proof - which in turn makes you even MORE of a geek.

But hey, enjoy your day. You seem content.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> That's called opinion.
> 
> *opinion
> /əˈpɪnjən/
> ...


IT'S NOT OPINION, IT'S FACT. Iron Man is a Box office mainstream success. OC is just a comedy gimmick character who should not advance above mid card. He can't even throw a punch. He was a sensation in the indys before AEW in front of 50 people. That is not constructive way to build a mainstream promotion. OC won't make 5 million career-wise. Robert Downey Jr made 60 million on one movie.

It is at the core of the problem that AEW has and have to fix it. But they won't.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> IT'S NOT OPINION, IT'S FACT. Iron Man is a Box office mainstream success. OC is just a comedy gimmick character who should not advance above mid card. He can't even throw a punch. He was a sensation in the indys before AEW in front of 50 people. That is not constructive way to build a mainstream promotion. OC won't make 5 million career-wise. Robert Downey Jr made 60 million on one movie.
> 
> It is at the core of the problem that AEW has and has to fix it.


No, you turnip, the opinion that someone liking a particular wrestler and someone liking comic books can both be geeks is opinion. Not that Iron Man isn't a mainstream success. We're just going off topic now for the sake of it.

The one thing we both agree on is that OC is a gimmick character who shouldn't advance above the mid card. There is no denying he is one of the most over wrestlers on the entire AEW roster but over shouldn't always equate to 'lets put the belt on him' - and in OCs case, this is correct.

Too Cool, two gimmick characters who never went above the midcard were over like a rover and they only even had one tag team title reign between them.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> No, you turnip, the opinion that someone liking a particular wrestler and someone liking comic books can both be geeks is opinion. Not that Iron Man isn't a mainstream success. We're just going off topic now for the sake of it.
> 
> The one thing we both agree on is that OC is a gimmick character who shouldn't advance above the mid card. There is no denying he is one of the most over wrestlers on the entire AEW roster but over shouldn't always equate to 'lets put the belt on him' - and in OCs case, this is correct.
> 
> Too Cool, two gimmick characters who never went above the midcard were over like a rover and they only even had one tag team title reign between them.


Well if you agree with me why were you going at me for hours? Good Lord. You said my argument was not valid because Stark is a comic character and geeks like them and cause I said geeks liked OC. But it had nothing to do with that: the other poster compared Tony Stark and OC saying "why is it OK for Tony to crack jokes and not OC doing comedy". But it's a failed argument because OC is a mid carder and walking gimmick while Stark is a competent man, Robert Downey is loved by millions of people that to go to the theaters. And Tony is involved in end of the World battles and saves everybody. A better comparison for Tony is the Rock(as a wrestler). Cause of the enormous success they had while inserting some comedy into their stuff.

The way AEW booked OC for the last months is akin to Adam Sandler showing up in Die Hard and beating the Swedish bad guys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> The way AEW booked OC for the last months is akin to Adam Sandler showing up in Die Hard and beating the Swedish bad guys.


Or you know, Paul Blart: Mall Cop - which grossed $183,000,000.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Or you know, Paul Blart: Mall Cop - which grossed $183,000,000.


But you agreed that OC should be in mid card, right? So why bring this up. 183 million is not a Billion like the Avengers and the actor who played Paul is nowhere to be found at this time. Comedy has its place at certain moments. 

Does AEW want to reach great highs and just feeding on a niche fanbase.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> But you agreed that OC should be in mid card, right? So why bring this up. 183 million is not a Billion like the Avengers and the actor who played Paul is nowhere to be found at this time. Comedy has its place at certain moments.
> 
> *Does AEW want to reach great highs *and just feeding on a niche fanbase.


You realise how hard this is to achieve, right? And they certainly aren't going to achieve it anytime soon, regardless of how good the content truly is and who they put on TV and who they keep off TV.

It’s hard these days to become a pop culture phenomenon or reach greater heights because there’s a dozen things going viral every single day. Tiger King, just for example, was huge for like a month and that’s about as best as it gets. No one gives a shit about it now.

To even reach Raw's level, they’d have to hit on a story or character going viral and then manage it well enough to keep the audience. Something no wrestling company has done in decades.

But then - what is great heights?

For AEW, consistent viewership of 1,000,000 could be seen as great. A year ago, they weren't even on television. Wrestling is the least popular it's ever been (when we take into consideration cable ratings) and 99% of people in the world haven't heard of them because of the way WWE had dominated the wrestling market for 20 years.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do wonder what happens with OC now.

I mean, let's be honest, part of his charm is that he's the lazy guy who hardly ever tries, so when he does try he gets the big pop. The thing is though, if you're character is that "I'm lazy until I'm not", I don't know, that gimmick has a limit and to me is not a main event gimmick.

But at the same time, the dude just beat the former World Champion twice. I mean granted, one was after a shitty looking roll up and the other was punching Jericho into a pool of mimosa. Not the strongest wins, but they are wins. So what now? I mean you pushed him that hard for months, what can he do to follow up on that? And right now I just don't see it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I do wonder what happens with OC now.
> 
> I mean, let's be honest, part of his charm is that he's the lazy guy who hardly ever tries, so when he does try he gets the big pop. The thing is though, if you're character is that "I'm lazy until I'm not", I don't know, that gimmick has a limit and to me is not a main event gimmick.
> 
> But at the same time, the dude just beat the former World Champion twice. I mean granted, one was after a shitty looking roll up and the other was punching Jericho into a pool of mimosa. Not the strongest wins, but they are wins. So what now? I mean you pushed him that hard for months, what can he do to follow up on that? And right now I just don't see it.


I would do OC vs Guevara with Guevara getting the wins back for Jericho and the IC. Other than that, there isn't much else he can do at the moment. Ricky Starks would be a good opponent but he's tangled up with Darby. With OC, you can't really follow up with a further push up the card. Jericho made it work because he has always been comedic/non-serious in one way or the other. He got the rub, he's a lot more popular than he was before, and now he can go back to mid-card feuds and still be just as over. The TNT and World Title scenes have no place for OC seeing as both are essentially dominated by higher caliber talent. OC vs Brodie/Cody/Cage or OC vs Moxley/Omega/Hangman/Archer in a full-blown feud for example just wouldn't work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> He's not Iron Man. Iron Man is the best super-hero in the World. He's a genius. Tony thinks about finding solutions and fixing problems every seconds of his life. He deserves saying a few funny one liners from time to time. OC is like someone that has taken one joke a little too far into a "make a wrestler" in his spare time. He's just a gimmick. It would be fine if he was just the Disco Inferno of AEW but they thinks he's a sensation just cause the geeks like him. Remember when the movie "Snakes on a Plane" was the buzz of the internet? Well it bombed hard in theaters. Cause you cannot place your bets on in-jokes.


lol ‘iron man is the best super-hero in the world’

this took a turn

iron man is a B+ player brah, a gimmick superhero - armour, alcholism and quips is all he is

edit> i was speaking about iron man the character. That includes comics, cartoons, movies

editedit> also, i wasn’t comparing him to ironman in any other was except for a serious character, using comedy / nothing else. Action heroes doing one-liners is the same to me as OCs ‘comedy‘ spots


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I do wonder what happens with OC now.
> 
> I mean, let's be honest, part of his charm is that he's the lazy guy who hardly ever tries, so when he does try he gets the big pop. The thing is though, if you're character is that "I'm lazy until I'm not", I don't know, that gimmick has a limit and to me is not a main event gimmick.
> 
> But at the same time, the dude just beat the former World Champion twice. I mean granted, one was after a shitty looking roll up and the other was punching Jericho into a pool of mimosa. Not the strongest wins, but they are wins. So what now? I mean you pushed him that hard for months, what can he do to follow up on that? And right now I just don't see it.


This was the problem with giving OC the Jericho rub. Jericho could have done a similar program with Jungle Jack or Allin and you now have an upper card star who could rub elbows with the main eventers. OC should go back to just hanging out in weird places during BF segments like he doesn't really give a shit about beating Jericho, but then that is a total waste of the rub. Jericho pissed him off, they fought, he won - shrugs shoulders.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Or you know, Paul Blart: Mall Cop - which grossed $183,000,000.


Let's change things up.

Can you point me to a comedy wrestler that has actually drawn money in wrestling? I'm not talking about a guy like Rock or Austin who were serious wrestlers that could crack jokes but guys who embraced the comedy, did stupid things and genuinely became successful for doing stupid things.



TD Stinger said:


> I do wonder what happens with OC now.


They have booked themselves into a corner. Beating Jericho or winning the World Title is the end game for Cassidy but in typical AEW fashion they've messed it up and have gone with the end game first.

It's like if you're playing a video game and you beat the biggest and baddest boss within the first two hours of the game. What's left for your character to do? Sure, he can go off and fight some lesser bosses but none are going to compete with the biggest/best boss.

The only thing they can do to get out of this booking corner is put the belt on Cassidy which they won't do because they (And all of us here) know that he's nothing but a one trick pony comedy wrestler.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Or you know, Paul Blart: Mall Cop - which grossed $183,000,000.


AEW...

the Paul Blart of the wrestling world.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

La Parka said:


> AEW...
> 
> the Paul Blart of the wrestling world.


Would you rather be underpaid or overrated


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

To bring all this together, OC being champ would be akin to the Mall Cop, who is popular enough to make some decent box office bucks showing up and beating Thanos whose swan song movie made 15 times more money.

Yes, if you had told me 15 years ago the movie that would be the number one worldwide money maker would feature Captain America throwing Thor's hammer into Thanos i would have called you a madman. But they found a way to make B+ players in the Marvel universe more popular than Wolverine, Batman, and Superman.


----------

